# Hamster Lewis' "Next stop Dankville" Journal



## Locked

_Can't wait any longer to get this rolling....   Climb aboard the *Hamster Express* as we head towards *Dankville*.

The following *Beans* hve been put into soil:
_
(_*3*) *Chemdog DD x Sensi Star*- These were bought many moons ago on the auction site Seed Bay. My wife prefers I don't go to that site anymore.
_ 

_(*3*) *Sour Cataracts*-  These were gifted to me by a guy named *Has_Some_Sense*. Thanks go out to him. They are from* Eugenics Genetics*. Lineage is: DNA's *Sour Kush* x DNA's *Cataract Kush

*__(*1*) S1 *Rez SD x Chemdog DD*- This is the last one of these I hve. Found it along with a cpl others in some *Rez SD x Chemdog DD* bud I grew out. Most hve not even sprouted...the one that did died shortly after. Last hope to get this strain back.
_ 
_Pics: The *obligatory* First shots....so boring I know...
_ 





_These will join some cuts from my Larry OG Moms and Pre 98 Bubba Kush this first grow...will be popping some more beans as this grow rolls into the next one.
_


----------



## burner

What's that? Pull up a chair? Don't mind if I do...lookin forward to seein some green above that soil


----------



## nouvellechef

BB7. Sniff Sniff


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> BB7. Sniff Sniff



Yeah that makes me sad.....at least the Salsa was awesome.

Lemon Skunk don't look good at all. It's all good...I built the bubble cloner so more vibrant clones shld be in the future.


----------



## Locked

burner said:
			
		

> What's that? Pull up a chair? Don't mind if I do...lookin forward to seein some green above that soil



Thanks for popping in *b*...as long as we don't get an Indian Summer all shld be good.


----------



## v35b

Hammie,just started my fall grow too.


----------



## Locked

v35b said:
			
		

> Hammie,just started my fall grow too.



'Tis the season..........  And it took long enough to get here....


----------



## Rosebud

I am along for the ride to dank. This will be fun. You are the kush's biggest fan. Green Mojo Hamster.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am along for the ride to dank. This will be fun. You are the kush's biggest fan. Green Mojo Hamster.


_Hey Rose...thanks for taking the ride. Yes I must say I was hooked on Kush after my first hit. For me it is what it is all about...taste wise especially. But I don't discriminate....I got love for Skunks, Hazes, Diesels and anything else that brings the Dank.  Best case scenario I come away with 3 more moms...If the Rez SD x Chemdog DD makes it to flower I will be stoked._


----------



## Rosebud

I haven't done that many seeds but I always start three, I see you do too.  I haven't had my first taste of kush yet unless i didn't know it. I don't know how anyone can be a member here and not want the Larry og.. I will do that one day soon, maybe this winter, in your honor and for my stoneness. Have you ever smoked Jack?


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Have you ever smoked Jack?



No I hve not...lost my cuts of my JTR mom to mold.  I will always run beans along with cuts of my moms. I want to grow them all out but it is impossible.


----------



## Rosebud

i hear you, so many kinds, so little time.  Jack really is special though. 

 Let us know when these babies pop.


----------



## Iron Emmett

Cant wait to see how they do Hamster, ill be following.

Rosebud, Jack Herrer is amazing, i love the fresh taste.


----------



## load3dic3

I'm going to DANKVILLE.....


----------



## Locked

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Cant wait to see how they do Hamster, ill be following.
> 
> Rosebud, Jack Herrer is amazing, i love the fresh taste.



Thanks for punching your ticket....we hve snacks.


----------



## Locked

load3dic3 said:
			
		

> I'm going to DANKVILLE.....



Got ya a window seat up front....  Cocktails will be passed out shortly.


----------



## HomieDaGrower

I done subscribed to this here thread.  Looking forward to the ride to Dankville.  Got the pipe loaded, and the beer is cold.  

I have really enjoyed every Kush strain I have ever smoked.  Looking forward to seeing how they grow.


HomieHogleg


----------



## Locked

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> I done subscribed to this here thread.  Looking forward to the ride to Dankville.  Got the pipe loaded, and the beer is cold.
> 
> I have really enjoyed every Kush strain I have ever smoked.  Looking forward to seeing how they grow.
> 
> 
> HomieHogleg



Thanks for climbing aboard....cold beer is always a good thing on these rides.


----------



## the chef

Mojo to ya HL! I'm in!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Mojo to ya HL! I'm in!




Sweet Jesus....there's the chef. Yo bro what up?   Thanks for joining us. Appreciate the Mojo.


----------



## dman1234

Im in, and cant wait.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Im in, and cant wait.




Thanks for joining us dman....plenty of seats left. We will be pulling out of the station once we see sprouts.


----------



## NorCalHal

Ahhh...the never ending chase for "The One"...Much props HL! It's allways cool watching you grow these beans to full potential!


----------



## stemjosh

I'm totally in cant wait till it gets goin im just startin up my fall grow  too my seedlings are bout 2 weeks old  your journal bringing all the lurkers out of the woodwork lol.   green mojo my furry friend


----------



## the chef

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Sweet Jesus....there's the chef. Yo bro what up? Thanks for joining us. Appreciate the Mojo.


Yuuuup got some lemons nehi's and masterlows going...but not an auto among them.


----------



## 7greeneyes

woot woot all aboard!

I'm in (as always)  .

When do we leave....16:20pm? :rofl:

Peace n "The Dank",

7greeneyes


----------



## Locked

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Ahhh...the never ending chase for "The One"...Much props HL! It's allways cool watching you grow these beans to full potential!



Thank you for the kind words my friend.....and are we all not searching for "The One"?  Lol 
I think the Chemdog DD x Sensi Star will be the ones to watch this grow. They were quite the Dank buds last time I popped a cpl. The only thing Danker back then was the Rez SD x Chemdog DD. Fingers crossed on that one bean.




			
				stemjosh said:
			
		

> I'm totally in cant wait till it gets goin im just startin up my fall grow  too my seedlings are bout 2 weeks old  your journal bringing all the lurkers out of the woodwork lol.   green mojo my furry friend



Hey sj....thanks for climbing on board. I shld hve waited another 2 weeks before starting but I am jonesing bad to grow some Dank ladies. 
What ya got going?      Yes as Summer winds down things shld pick up here. A lot of us take the summers off....no fun battling the heat.   Thanks for the Mojo.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Yuuuup got some lemons nehi's and masterlows going...but not an auto among them.




Nice strains ya got going.....I hear ya on the autos. Kinda weird I used to grow nothing but autos. Now I don't even hve any auto beans to pop. 
They just don't fit my grows anymore. Chasing down those Dank 12-12 ladies is more fun since you can clone them.


----------



## Locked

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> woot woot all aboard!
> 
> I'm in (as always)  .
> 
> When do we leave....16:20pm? :rofl:
> 
> Peace n "The Dank",
> 
> 7greeneyes



Hey 7 thanks for joining us....we will be shoving off as soon as we hve seedlings above dirt.  4:20 sounds like a good departure time though....


----------



## burner

420 Sounds good to me...ill be in the caboose puffin smoke out the back:hubba:


----------



## stemjosh

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thank you for the kind words my friend.....and are we all not searching for "The One"?  Lol
> I think the Chemdog DD x Sensi Star will be the ones to watch this grow. They were quite the Dank buds last time I popped a cpl. The only thing Danker back then was the Rez SD x Chemdog DD. Fingers crossed on that one bean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sj....thanks for climbing on board. I shld hve waited another 2 weeks before starting but I am jonesing bad to grow some Dank ladies.
> What ya got going?      Yes as Summer winds down things shld pick up here. A lot of us take the summers off....no fun battling the heat.   Thanks for the Mojo.




I got some jack 47 from sweet seeds and lemon skunk from greenhouse hopin to get a dank mommy from  the jack 47s are doin awesome rapid growth im really excited bout them the lemon skunks well uh lets just say there goin 
  i think once i get some clones ready to flower i might just start a flower journal but who knows


----------



## 7greeneyes

stemjosh said:
			
		

> I got some jack 47 from sweet seeds and lemon skunk from greenhouse hopin to get a dank mommy from the jack 47s are doin awesome rapid growth im really excited bout them the lemon skunks well uh lets just say there goin
> i think once i get some clones ready to flower i might just start a flower journal but who knows


 
I got four Jack47 mothers under the flouro's atm as well, awesome dude. Tell me if u start a journal and I'll start one in tandem! It'll give me a reason to get off me arse and do another (way better documented) one, then my previous Nirvana SW journal.

Peace n' Budskies,

7greeneyes 

p.s. Thinking of germin' my A-train as well. don't know yet...PAyce!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Is it to late for this ant to catch a ride to DANKVILLE???


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Is it to late for this ant to catch a ride to DANKVILLE???




Catch a ride?   I thought you were my conductor.....been waiting for ya brosef. I need someone to help keep these pot heads in line. 

Grab your cap and jump aboard.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Ok OK  get in line potheads.... LOL   Hope that helped....   

Im movin as qwik as i can...   just hit some Larry scissor hash and im def alil slow ATM...


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Im movin as qwik as i can...   just hit some Larry scissor hash and im def alil slow ATM...



  I am surprised you can form a sentence.......:holysheep: 

Larry OG scissor hash has been known to cause temporary brain damage.....


----------



## SunWolf

4:20??   Hot damn, I better get on board right quick...seeing as it's about 4:19 now!

Green Mojo for the ride!!


----------



## Locked

SunWolf said:
			
		

> 4:20??   Hot damn, I better get on board right quick...seeing as it's about 4:19 now!
> 
> Green Mojo for the ride!!




Make yourself at home SW......cold beverages on the left. Sammiches on the right. Maybe we can talk the chef into whipping us something yummy.


----------



## dman1234

Well i found out how Hamster got his train.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Well i found out how Hamster got his train.




Huh? Wha? Not me man.....I bought this train off a Guinea Pig down the road a bit....I don't know nuffin....


----------



## dman1234

Yur rite, that is a GP isnt it.  LOL


----------



## SunWolf

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Huh? Wha? Not me man.....I bought this train off a Guinea Pig down the road a bit....I don't know nuffin....



:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

Plausible deniability for the win!!


----------



## Rosebud

You guys are nuts, in a good way.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You guys are nuts, in a good way.



_*Personally I think silliness keeps ya young.. in mind, body and spirit.....*_


----------



## Locked

Awesome train Irish....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

[B said:
			
		

> Sour Kush[/B] x DNA's *Cataract Kush
> 
> *[/I]_(*1*) S1 *Rez SD x Chemdog DD*- This is the last one of these I hve. Found it along with a cpl others in some *Rez SD x Chemdog DD* bud I grew out. Most hve not even sprouted...the one that did died shortly after. Last hope to get this strain back.
> _


_

I hope u keep ur rez sd x chemdog dd  ! sour cataracs sounds great 2... HEY HL what was the strain u made by crossing two dank strains by accident? remember? u said It gave more bud then leaf then the parents... I think it was your REZ ...not sure either way ill b watchingr 
Ill post my next journal!!! ull like this one Like PRO later BRO_


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> I hope u keep ur rez sd x chemdog dd  ! sour cataracs sounds great 2... HEY HL what was the strain u made by crossing two dank strains by accident? remember? u said It gave more bud then leaf then the parents... I think it was your REZ ...not sure either way ill b watchingr
> Ill post my next journal!!! ull like this one Like PRO later BRO




Woot....Dr Rob is in the house...or in this case on the train. 

Hey Dr....I had a AK-48 male get to one of my JillyBean ladies and make about 20 or so beans...and it also got to my LA Confidential ladie and made about a dozen of those. I think you are referring to the JillyBean x AK-48... I popped a cpl of those and yes got more bud and less leaf then the JillyBean by itself.

As for Rez SD x Chemdog DD....well good news. Looked this morning and it is the first one to break ground... 
Now I gotta hope it survives. 
I will be looking for your new journal brosef....thanks for popping in.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Killer gentics HL. Be glad when theyre flowering so I can see some dank.


----------



## Locked

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Killer gentics HL. Be glad when theyre flowering so I can see some dank.




Yo what up puff.....glad to see ya stop by.   Yeah I dug out the old seed bay crosses I bought way back when the wife still let me on that site.... 


I am really hoping this S1 Rez SD x Chemdog DD does well. I still am kicking myself for not keeping cuts of that strain. Buds were Dank as Helll and tasted like lemon/lime candy. Very potent as well....right up there with my Larry OG cut. I get her to the flip you know I will be taking a hella lotta cuts this time.

Grab some snacks from the snack car....the strippers shld be arriving by he weekend...:hubba:    This here is a party train to Dankville....toot toot


----------



## the chef

Pics...we require pics!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

PARTY TRAIN!!!!   haha I luv reading all your journals and this one should b Dank as well.   I gotta ride the train with u all to danksville for the way Im bringing a couple of hoes one pimp and a **** load of Bubba KUSh and even some Fire OG kush!!!!!!!!     thank HL for bringing the garden to our tables!   you said "the JillyBean x AK-48... I popped a cpl of those and yes got more bud and less leaf then the JillyBean by itself. "  you still have any left? ? ?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

check out my NEW journal Im going to need a lot of help I really want to do this right... thanks HL Ill see ya later My Friend


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> check out my NEW journal Im going to need a lot of help I really want to do this right... thanks HL Ill see ya later My Friend




I just popped in over at your journal.....man Dr....you are going all out this grow....big plans.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I just popped in over at your journal.....man Dr....you are going all out this grow....big plans.



Im just trying to do it right.... I dont wanna mess up big time u know is all for a good cause... so I can use ur help big tyme.... I wanna get rid of PM powder mildew, any good CURES??? my last grow was a mess And I need a cure for mites and PM IM heading to the hydro store right after


----------



## nouvellechef

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> Im just trying to do it right.... I dont wanna mess up big time u know is all for a good cause... so I can use ur help big tyme.... I wanna get rid of PM powder mildew, any good CURES??? my last grow was a mess And I need a cure for mites and PM IM heading to the hydro store right after



Mites-Floramite

PM-Eagle20


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

thanks!!!! Ill remember that... sorry HL dont mean to take space from ur thread


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> thanks!!!! Ill remember that... sorry HL dont mean to take space from ur thread



Dr you know I don't care about that stuff...post away. If you got pics you want to show be my guest..post them up in here. That goes for everyone. It's all good.    First cpl weeks are slow anyway. Who wants to see pics of seedlings?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

even thou we havent really smoke or so we say right here HL hit this bro :48: I broke some bubba and some Og kush... And yeah Ill post a picture or 2  THANKS BUD  you are like my older bro that past away he would b like 38 by now Im in my late 20's LOL thanks Brother HL


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> even thou we havent really smoke or so we say right here HL hit this bro :48: I broke some bubba and some Og kush... And yeah Ill post a picture or 2  THANKS BUD  you are like my older bro that past away he would b like 38 by now Im in my late 20's LOL thanks Brother HL




Very kind words Dr....


----------



## Locked

Okay....mini update.   *August 19*. 1 Rez SD x Chemdog DD is above soil and looking good. One Sour Cataract has also pushed through but it had it's little seed hat on so I soaked it with a spray bottle and used the reverse tweezer method to remove his hat. Hopefully it pulls through.  Lil worried about the Chemdog DD x Sensi Star.....not a one has shown above soil yet.


----------



## nouvellechef

Have faith!


----------



## Locked

*Back up Beans...*

Just put the following in soil. 

*Mosca's C99* Bx (2)
*Cali Connections* Tahoe OG (3)
3 more C*hemdog DD x Sensi Star *(none hve shown from the other 3)

Found the 2 C99 beans in a draw...forgot I even had them.

Looking forward to the Tahoe OG...CC already gve me a great LArry OG. Maybe I can score a keeper Tahoe.


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Have faith!


Faith I hve.....Patience not so much.


----------



## v35b

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> *Back up Beans...*
> 
> Just put the following in soil.
> 
> *Mosca's C99* Bx (2)
> *Cali Connections* Tahoe OG (3)
> 3 more C*hemdog DD x Sensi Star *(none hve shown from the other 3)
> 
> Found the 2 C99 beans in a draw...forgot I even had them.
> 
> Looking forward to the Tahoe OG...CC already gve me a great LArry OG. Maybe I can score a keeper Tahoe.



I'll be following your Tahoe's.

my current grow;
TH seeds Kushage
Burmese Kush
Dinafem Diesel, and WW all Fem.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

I know ur gonna luv ur new OG and the c99 cool i hear a lot about them Ill follow up HL  see if I can compete against you green thumb.... u r good well see
:hubba:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

So My leaf are dying the bottom leaf onl on top everything is reall green n pefect I first noticed like a week ago when I also notice the bugs n PM... u think this could be cause by the larva eating my roots
or can it be im over fertilizing?  I havent check my ppm reader lateely
I do howver check the PH everytime
another think it could b cuz i was letting water seat on the saucers... but I fixed that.. It could just be that there going into flowering IDK any help?


----------



## bho_expertz

HL ... I have a chair for those Mosca Beans ... And will make a spliff to pass on ... :48:


----------



## happydaze

looks like n-burn...or salt buildup



			
				Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> So My leaf are dying the bottom leaf onl on top everything is reall green n pefect I first noticed like a week ago when I also notice the bugs n PM... u think this could be cause by the larva eating my roots
> or can it be im over fertilizing? I havent check my ppm reader lateely
> I do howver check the PH everytime
> another think it could b cuz i was letting water seat on the saucers... but I fixed that.. It could just be that there going into flowering IDK any help?


----------



## Locked

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> HL ... I have a chair for those Mosca Beans ... And will make a spliff to pass on ... :48:



Thanks bho......help yourself to some snacks....


----------



## Locked

Irish said:
			
		

> you've got more patience than you give yourself credit for, cause i've seen you finish many grows.  that takes tons of patience.
> 
> very nice line-up you have running. mojo for the lil ones...peace...



Thanks form the vote of confidence Irish my friend.... Appreciate the mojo as well.


----------



## Locked

You still dealing with pest infestation Dr?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

yep... it should b over tonight  I got some Bio-control tip top NEMATODES ill opst progress


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

I've bought my ticket, I'm here for the ride.


----------



## zem

almost missed the train! glad i hopped on board!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

I Wanna GO fast, I wanna grow fast lol :holysheep:


----------



## powerplanter

I'm in Hammy.


----------



## 7greeneyes

Man I've been droolin over the tahoe pic on the tude...thinkin bout pickin that 1 up 4 sho :aok: cant wait to see how those grow


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> I Wanna GO fast, I wanna grow fast lol :holysheep:



I will see what we can do.....strap in. 




			
				zem said:
			
		

> almost missed the train! glad i hopped on board!






			
				SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I've bought my ticket, I'm here for the ride.



Still plenty of seats....settle in and get some snacks.  Thanks for joining us.


----------



## Locked

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I'm in Hammy.




Glad you can ride with us bro....shld be fun.


----------



## Locked

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Man I've been droolin over the tahoe pic on the tude...thinkin bout pickin that 1 up 4 sho :aok: cant wait to see how those grow




That makes two of us.....Swerve hit a home run with my Larry OG cut so maybe he can do it again with the Tahoe?  I know,...I am a greedy lil hamster. 

Thanks for joining us.


----------



## pcduck

:ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## Growdude

"Where's the Dank"? 

Im sure Ill be seing some dank soon from Hammy


----------



## Locked

Growdude said:
			
		

> "Where's the Dank"?
> 
> Im sure Ill be seing some dank soon from Hammy







Man I miss those commercials..... 

Thanks for popping in brother Growdude.....we are scheduled to pull into Dankville late November...early December.  Bit of a long ride but it shld be worth it.  Anybody seen those strippers?


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> :ciao::bolt::bong:




Hey pc.....I see you brought your bong. Smoke it if ya got it.  thanks for joining us.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Hey Hammy hope theres room for one more   I'm new here still but this looks awesome your grow journals really inspired me to finally sign up 

Are there any oreos left?:hubba:


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Hey Hammy hope theres room for one more   I'm new here still but this looks awesome your grow journals really inspired me to finally sign up
> 
> Are there any oreos left?:hubba:




Always room for another stoner my friend....I will add another car to this train if need be....thanks for those kind words. I am glad my GJ's cld be of some help.  As for the Oreos....I think the strippers ate them all.   How about some Chips Ahoy?


----------



## dman1234

Alright,  lets get this GJ/train rolling.



ostpicsworthless:





.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

^ Haha, I literally just went thru this journal thinkin, ' how did i miss 5 pages of updates!?.. oh wait, lol! Just playin HL.


----------



## Locked

SmokeMyPiece said:
			
		

> ^ Haha, I literally just went thru this journal thinkin, ' how did i miss 5 pages of updates!?.. oh wait, lol! Just playin HL.


Lol....I cld bore you all with those ever so boring seedling pics?

I like to hve a good time with these journals...I encourage meaningless banter. 

 Your first grow everyday is exciting and new....by your 7th and 8th the first cpl weeks tend to drag and all I can think of is getting these to the flip.

Gonna try and take a cpl pics of the little ones tonight or tomorrow. I got one Sour Cataract that is straight up retarded....
Window Licker for sure.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Alright,  lets get this GJ/train rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ostpicsworthless:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Your wish is my command.....we are off. 


Anybody wants on you can board us by horseback.....we ain't stopping till we are in Dankville.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Are we there yet?  jk

:48:


----------



## powerplanter

The strippers ate um...HA HA.  Durn strippers.  Those dudes are so impolite.


----------



## Locked

powerplanter said:
			
		

> The strippers ate um...HA HA.  Durn strippers.  Those dudes are so impolite.




Lol....if you see *any* strippers with um..."wedding tackle" please send them to Rosebuds trailer.   I don't need man junk floating around the train all willy nilly.


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Are we there yet?  jk
> 
> :48:




Yeah we made it there...had lunch and are now headed back. You must hve smoked some serious couch lock bud and missed it.


----------



## dman1234

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Alright, lets get this GJ/train rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ostpicsworthless:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
LOL, hope i didnt sound pushy, i have to stop posting when i get home from the bar.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> LOL, hope i didnt sound pushy, i have to stop posting when i get home from the bar.




Lol....it's all good. Sometimes I need a good kick in the butt to get things rolling.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Sup Brother ? Im glad ur having fun with this journal..... But dont you think that joint is a lil too big for just us two? ? ? we should share... theres plenty!!lol  hey also I think is a lil too much smoke is coming out of the train!!!! we should just hotbox better, keep them porkers off our backs haha nice pictures cant wait till nov-dec dankville We r coming to stay  Im gonna watch weeds online lol


----------



## Lemon Jack

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah we made it there...had lunch and are now headed back. You must hve smoked some serious couch lock bud and missed it.




Dang! This always happens :stoned:


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> But dont you think that joint is a lil too big for just us two? ? ? we should share... theres plenty!


No need to worry...one whole car is dedicated to this....


There will be Weed O Plenty.


----------



## Lemon Jack

I'll ride that car I can roll an awesome joint. No one fear. It'll hit like a bong:hubba:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> one whole car is dedicated to this....View attachment 174774
> 
> 
> There will be Weed O Plenty.




:holysheep:


----------



## burner

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> No need to worry...one whole car is dedicated to this....View attachment 174774
> 
> 
> There will be Weed O Plenty.


 
Holy giant spliffs batman!:holysheep:


----------



## Locked

Some pics....Moms are doing well. Sour Cataract seedling is still a mess.   Rez SD x ChemDog DD is doing well.


----------



## Rosebud

We are gonna need more room Hammy.
Looking good.


----------



## Locked

Lol...nice pic Rose. We got plenty of room still....thanks for checking in.


----------



## dman1234

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> No need to worry...one whole car is dedicated to this....View attachment 174774
> 
> 
> There will be Weed O Plenty.


 

What the hell is that HL, do you pre roll 20 joints at a time.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> What the hell is that HL, do you pre roll 20 joints at a time.



Lol....I don't even smoke J's.....let alone mass roll them. Just found that pic online. Someone enjoys rolling them though...lol


----------



## dman1234

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lol....I don't even smoke J's.....let alone mass roll them. Just found that pic online. Someone enjoys rolling them though...lol


 
Thats what i thought, thats why i asked. LOL


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hey guys I luv joints! but not as much as a chilled BT(bong toke) I just cant smoke those blunts... o yeah HL can I bring a volcano Vaporizer?   Nice Milfy MOMS HL


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

ver nice moms HL congrats I would luv a cut from ur Larry OG looks huge n the pre 98 BK was a keeper right? how does your bubba kush smoke????
thanks for sharing Hamster your seedling are getting BIGGER!!! can t wait for the dank


----------



## powerplanter

Looking good Hammy.


----------



## bho_expertz

Looking green as usual :aok:


----------



## Locked

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Looking green as usual :aok:






			
				powerplanter said:
			
		

> Looking good Hammy.




Thanks guys......we march forward.


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> ver nice moms HL congrats I would luv a cut from ur Larry OG looks huge n the pre 98 BK was a keeper right? how does your bubba kush smoke????
> thanks for sharing Hamster your seedling are getting BIGGER!!! can t wait for the dank



Hey Dr.....thanks for the mom compliments. Pre 98 is a slow grower but she stays hella small and the smoke is some of the tastiest I hve ever had.:hubba:


----------



## HemperFi

Hampster,   I just read through your whole first grow journal. What a wonderful learning tool. I hope by my third grow I can do as well as you did on your first. Truly impressive.... and inspiring


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Hampster,   I just read through your whole first grow journal. What a wonderful learning tool. I hope by my third grow I can do as well as you did on your first. Truly impressive.... and inspiring




Well thank you for those kind words bro.....I learned a whole heck of a lot that first grow. Glad my GJ cld be of some use to others.  Only seems fair since the good people of MP took me under their wings back then and helped me gain the knowledge to grow and grow well.
A couple of the more important things I hve learned are:

Unless you are growing Organic PH is very important...get a good meter and don't rely on those cheap strips. Try Eseasongear.com.

Grow tents make life much much easier....I own 3 tents...all were bought off eBay.

Learn the skills of cloning and how to keep a mom(s). This will enable you to get quicker turn arounds and keep you from having to purchase beans.

Most of all hve fun and realize there is a huge learning curve with this hobby.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Hampster,   I just read through your whole first grow journal. What a wonderful learning tool. I hope by my third grow I can do as well as you did on your first. Truly impressive.... and inspiring




I keep saying it... Im his #1 fan  he s a natural born dank grower...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey Dr.....thanks for the mom compliments. Pre 98 is a slow grower but she stays hella small and the smoke is some of the tastiest I hve ever had.:hubba:



I Luv the taste of my bubba kush too(oaksterdam cut)... mine grows slow but last time it grew like a 6 ft. bubba mom  n 9 3ft  bubba kush... I got like 1 lb n a half 
 here r pictures of my bubbas.   good smoke huh...? but the OG kush OMG there both great... n u should smell my MANGO... I m luving the first trhichs and smell  those are the only 3 strains im running for now hope u like the pics I took em w my 3.2 megapixel camera phone 






View attachment 2011_08_30.zip







View attachment attachments_2011_08_30.zip


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

the one cola was like one Oz n measured about 18 inch...  idk why those zip files didnt show like the other 2 .... anyways the zip files are the 9 bubba plants at like 2 weeks of flower... then the next picture is of the same 9 bubba plants at week 8 or something like that


----------



## Locked

Nice club of buds Dr......that is one nice asss cola.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

thanks HL.... n it was dense plus I did an extra good job on the triming lol. mary passion... bubba is a keeper n so is her older sister (ocean grow KUSH) ogkush


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> thanks HL.... n it was dense plus I did an extra good job on the triming lol. mary passion... bubba is a keeper n so is her older sister (ocean grow KUSH) ogkush




I wish I had the patience to trim as well as you do Dr.....   I get lazy quick.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

:holysheep: :holysheep:  I can smell the dank from a distance smell like... like mmm I got it smell like the soil Kussh dank  thanks HL     :watchplant: :48: :bong1:


----------



## dman1234

Its quite the love :heart:  story developing in here.   :rofl:


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Its quite the love :heart:  story developing in here.   :rofl:




Lol.....at least you didn't go with the Richard Gere hamster in the paper towel tube joke.....


----------



## 7greeneyes

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lol.....at least you didn't go with the Richard Gere hamster in the paper towel tube joke.....



this topic's coming to a bad END? huh hu?? :hubba: 


lol    :rofl:


----------



## dman1234

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lol.....at least you didn't go with the Richard Gere hamster in the paper towel tube joke.....


 

Thats rite, 

I forgot about that one, I'll keep it as some ammo for the future.


----------



## HemperFi

Hampster -- where did you say you got your tent? I remember something about $99 bucks shipped. Is that right? Was it 47" x 47" -- I want one. And I'm going to order a light, hood, fans and ballast -- HTG Supply  -- I don't know what to order. I don't want to get down the road and wish I had something different -- know what I mean?


----------



## mr_chow

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I am really hoping this S1 Rez SD x Chemdog DD does well. I still am kicking myself for not keeping cuts of that strain. Buds were Dank as Helll and tasted like lemon/lime candy. Very potent as well....right up there with my Larry OG cut. I get her to the flip you know I will be taking a hella lotta cuts this time.




what was the finish time on that sdxcd?  ...do you remember?


----------



## Locked

mr_chow said:
			
		

> what was the finish time on that sdxcd?  ...do you remember?




I wanna say 77 days or so but not sure....will see if I still hve any notes left on that grow.  Awesome bud though....worth the long flower...much like Larry OG is.


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Hampster -- where did you say you got your tent? I remember something about $99 bucks shipped. Is that right? Was it 47" x 47" -- I want one. And I'm going to order a light, hood, fans and ballast -- HTG Supply  -- I don't know what to order. I don't want to get down the road and wish I had something different -- know what I mean?




I hve bought 3 tents total off eBay....two 2x4x5's for 99 bucks each shipped and a 4x4x6.5 that was something like 129 shipped.  I will try and look tonight for you.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks man, but I have just shot my wad (for this month) buying a 600w digi light system from HTG. I won't need the tent for a couple of months probly -- not until next month anyway. I want to set up right the first time -- I have vegin space now and a perfect space for the tent. I also ordered a cooltube hood and a fan today, as well as a MH bulb. I'm getting close.


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Thanks man, but I have just shot my wad (for this month) buying a 600w digi light system from HTG. I won't need the tent for a couple of months probly -- not until next month anyway. I want to set up right the first time -- I have vegin space now and a perfect space for the tent. I also ordered a cooltube hood and a fan today, as well as a MH bulb. I'm getting close.




I hear ya bro....I remember my very first grow I bought a DWC setup and lighting from Stealthhydro.com *before* I found this wonderful place. After I signed up and began reading and learning from the peeps here I realized what I bought was not only crap but I over paid for that crap. 
This hobby gets expensive and you have to start out small and upgrade when you can.


----------



## HemperFi

I have been getting some pretty solid advice from the peeps in here, and I have learned so much from reading through all the journals. I believe I am ready --  hey, at least I have some plants now -- it felt strange having a grow journal and nothin growing lol -- what can I say, I'm an optomist. The glass is half full damnit! 

The little sprouts are looking fine. #1 is half an inch tall already. They all look different (same size) and they all have personality 

I'm lovin this -- the floating grow is underway.


----------



## Locked

Well green mojo HF.....let's see how much you love this hobby once you feed your girls twice by accident because you got too faded before feed time... 
I know I hve done that one more then once..lol


----------



## HemperFi

I am going to try and be real careful not to do things that will kill or damage my babies. I do know what you mean about being faded though. I dropped a pot right upside down the other day, and I moved all the pots around without numbering them and I did something else I'm so ashamed of I'm not going to say what it was, lol

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, I'll tell you. I was so impatient before the seeds sprouted I picked one out and dug down into it looking for the seed. I then put that spoonful of soil in some paper towels and a plastic bag and into a warm place. I believe I found the seed after a couple of days, but it didn't look so good and hasn't sprouted. Okay, so I'm a rookie, lol


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll tell you. I was so impatient before the seeds sprouted I picked one out and dug down into it looking for the seed. I then put that spoonful of soil in some paper towels and a plastic bag and into a warm place. I believe I found the seed after a couple of days, but it didn't look so good and hasn't sprouted. Okay, so I'm a rookie, lol




It's all good bro....I hve gotten impatient and dug for a look before. Probably will wind up doing it again at sometime.    Oh and faded is just another way of saying baked, or stoned.


----------



## HemperFi

yes, all of the above -- most of the time


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> .....let's see how much you love this hobby once you feed your girls twice by accident because you got too faded before feed time...
> I know I hve done that one more then once..lol


 Hahaha! :rofl: 
Especially when you close up everything and just relax on the couch... '...Wait, wasnt I supposed to water only...'


----------



## Locked

SmokeMyPiece said:
			
		

> Hahaha! :rofl:
> Especially when you close up everything and just relax on the couch... '...Wait, wasnt I supposed to water only...'



I have done that and even worse...lol. I once fed them twice the same night...   Man was I faded that night....talk about run off everywhere. Good thing I grow in tents with those spill liner in them.


----------



## HemperFi

I may be a rookie grower, but I am a very experienced smoker, and I know what "faded" means. I m fded a e speak


----------



## HemperFi

as we


----------



## HemperFi

I may be a rookie grower, but I am a very experienced smoker, and I know what "faded" means. I m fasded as we speak


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

I wasnt gonna water twice the same day but i got faded!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Its quite the love :heart:  story developing in here.   :rofl:




makes u wanna b in the mix doesnt it


----------



## Locked

1:49 AM


			
				HemperFi said:
			
		

> I may be a rookie grower, but I am a very experienced  smoker, and I know what "faded" means. I m fded a e speak



2:00 AM


			
				HemperFi said:
			
		

> as we



2:06 AM


			
				HemperFi said:
			
		

> I may be a rookie grower, but I am a very experienced  smoker, and I know what "faded" means. I m fasded as we speak



Lol bro...judging by that 17 minute period I wld say you most certainly do know what faded means. Smoking the good stuff I see.


----------



## Locked

Update time...pardon the mess. I am on vacay this coming week and need to get the 4x4 flower tent set up.  


Lost one Chemdog dd x Sensi Star seedling and one of my LArry OG clones.  Got some special beans from a friend heading my way soon so back up is on the way.... 


As you can see in the pics I had company in the grow room....  My cat was definitely thinking evil thoughts....he wanted to chew some green.


----------



## drfting07

Those fan leaves are GREEEEEEN! My outdoor plants arent even close to that shade of green.


----------



## Locked

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Those fan leaves are GREEEEEEN! My outdoor plants arent even close to that shade of green.



I keep them well fed....In flower they will get no N except for what is in the Micro. I don't hve a feed schedule as I like to feed by eye. I usually push the feed hard till I see a tiny bit of burn on the leaf edges....then back off a touch.


----------



## dman1234

Very nice Brosef, cool cat too.

 do you switch to flower fertz as soon as you flip to flower? just wondering cause you said you add no N in flower, I find i have to keep veg nutes going for first 10-14 days of flower then switch up.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Very nice Brosef, cool cat too.
> 
> do you switch to flower fertz as soon as you flip to flower? just wondering cause you said you add no N in flower, I find i have to keep veg nutes going for first 10-14 days of flower then switch up.



Thanks dman...he has been totally chewing on my moms lower leaves. I guess he is helping with airflow down low...lol

When I flip I just drop the N (grow) cold turkey and then do a flower feeding full strength and don't add any N unless I see early yellowing. I like to hvy feed till I see just a touch of burn so they usually get enough N from the Micro to go the distance. Sometimes the hvy feeders will require a feed or two with some Grow added.


----------



## BBFan

Looking great as usual Hammy!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

u think ur evil cat is addicted to the leafs????  could b haha later bro


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> u think ur evil cat is addicted to the leafs????  could b haha later bro




Oh I know he has evil thoughts towards the plants.....  I gotta get them to flower so he will leave them alone.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Lol I guess he doesnt like the sticky in his mouth


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Lol I guess he doesnt like the sticky in his mouth




Once they start getting buds on them he don't want no part of them....he will run away if I put the budded plants near him.   I once locked him up in my veg tent by accident....   Zipped it up and like 30-45 minutes later I hear all hell breaking loose in my tent....lol. He wasn't happy.


----------



## Rosebud

LOL, i bet you weren't happy either. Beautiful kitty, and your plants aren't bad either.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> LOL, i bet you weren't happy either. Beautiful kitty, and your plants aren't bad either.




Thank you Rose.....he is a good boy most of the time. He was a rescue from a shelter in WV....I spoil him too much. Or so my wife tells me.


----------



## Rosebud

He is a lucky boy.


----------



## HemperFi

Hampster,  When do you START feeding your plants? Everything I read says to leave them alone for the first couple of weeks, but I have a feeling you do it YOUR way. When should I give these potiential killer plants a little GH floraGro? Advise it very welcome.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Its quite the love :heart: story developing in here. :rofl:


  every good railroad has it's gandy dancers!!


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Hampster,  When do you START feeding your plants? Everything I read says to leave them alone for the first couple of weeks, but I have a feeling you do it YOUR way. When should I give these potiential killer plants a little GH floraGro? Advise it very welcome.




Most times I go about three weeks before feeding but some hve needed a light feed earlier.  You can usually tell by the new growth if the plant is hungry. I start seeing a lighter shade of green and I start light feed.


----------



## HemperFi

I do see some light green, but they are just a few days old. I will leave them alone for now.

I just bought a tent off ebay. 122.95 48x48x79 --free shipping. The same tent (or one like it) is at HTG for 185.00 -- I feel good -- an exhaust fan and filter set up and I believe I'm right. I can't seem to be able to put pics in here -- don't know why -- but I CAN send pics through e-mail, and if anyone wants to see them they can PM me with an addy and I will send them -- I would like someone to look at the soil and the one ALIEN looking plant and advise me -- peace


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I do see some light green, but they are just a few days old. I will leave them alone for now.
> 
> I just bought a tent off ebay. 122.95 48x48x79 --free shipping. The same tent (or one like it) is at HTG for 185.00 -- I feel good -- an exhaust fan and filter set up and I believe I'm right. I can't seem to be able to put pics in here -- don't know why -- but I CAN send pics through e-mail, and if anyone wants to see them they can PM me with an addy and I will send them -- I would like someone to look at the soil and the one ALIEN looking plant and advise me -- peace



Okay well we need to get you right as far as posting pics bro...let me see if I can draw up any easy to follow DIY on posting pics.


----------



## HemperFi

I sure would appreciate that Hammy -- Try to find one for dummies


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I sure would appreciate that Hammy -- Try to find one for dummies



Here I just made this....http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=714807#post714807

Let me know if that gets you there or if you need more help.


----------



## HemperFi

I THINK I got it --


----------



## HemperFi

getting it anyway


----------



## Locked

Sweet you did it....now you just gotta get it down pat. It gets to be second nature the more you do it.


----------



## thedonofchronic

hey hamster lewis. maybe you dont remember me but we started growing around the same time and we used to share progress over the forums here. glad to see your still in the game and everything is well. take care lewis


----------



## Locked

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> hey hamster lewis. maybe you dont remember me but we started growing around the same time and we used to share progress over the forums here. glad to see your still in the game and everything is well. take care lewis




Bro of course I remember you...how the helll are you? I have not heard from swift in a long long time either. The good old days...   You still growing?


----------



## thedonofchronic

well ive since picked up a career in law enforcement so its kind of colliding with my old hobby of cultivating / smoking.. ive got a few diff. kinds of seeds at home but am waiting until the day i have a full spare bedroom to start growing again, i cant wait. im sure things have changed since i left. i bet LEDs are used alot more now, maybe not.
yeah i havnt heard from any of the old guys so i just had to pop in and drop a line!


----------



## Locked

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> well ive since picked up a career in law enforcement so its kind of colliding with my old hobby of cultivating / smoking.. ive got a few diff. kinds of seeds at home but am waiting until the day i have a full spare bedroom to start growing again, i cant wait. im sure things have changed since i left. i bet LEDs are used alot more now, maybe not.
> yeah i havnt heard from any of the old guys so i just had to pop in and drop a line!



*Good luck with your new career bro.....I have smoked with cool cop friends before.  Let's hope your two worlds don't collide.
 *

_*UPDATE 9-8-2011*_

_*So I setup the 4x4x6.5 flower tent today....2 Larry OG and a Pre98 Bubba are sitting under the 600w in the cool tube for now. Doing a temp/humidity run right now to make sure things are at acceptable levels.

Didn't go vert this run...wld be a lil cramped and I didn't think I wld be utilizing the light enough.  **

Plan is to flip the 3 moms after I transplant to 0ne gallon Smart Pots. Then add mature females from seed as we go. The moms will all be replaced by fresh clones.   Pics in a few.
*_


----------



## Locked

Okay so a quick look at where we are at:

The 3 in the tent....



The Filter won't get hooked up till they start to reek.....

The Bubble Cloner......





Getting some good root action now.....

The Grow Room....




Don't mind the mess....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Thats just what i want my extra bedroom to look like....  :hubba:   :48:


----------



## vic777

Cool cat dude! Setup looks great, I've got a homebox that I've never started up, how you finding your grow tent? Happy with it?


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Thats just what i want my extra bedroom to look like....  :hubba:   :48:



Yeah the wife has been very cool about me taking over the spare bedroom.

This is as empty as you will ever see this flower tent....  Usually it is packed to the max.


----------



## Locked

vic777 said:
			
		

> Cool cat dude! Setup looks great, I've got a homebox that I've never started up, how you finding your grow tent? Happy with it?




Thanks brosef.....I will try not to gush too much over my tents...lol

For me they make growing possible. I don't hve any spare closets to convert so getting a cpl tents was mandatory if I wanted to do this.

If you hve one and are not using it I wld gve it a try....they really make it easier to grow. 

  I bought all three of my tents of Ebay....researched the sellers before buying. 99 bucks each shipped for the two 2x4x5's and 129 shipped for the 4x4x6.5.


----------



## vic777

Good prices!

I love the fact that you can pop them into a spare room and that they are unobtrusive  (lol, kind-of)

Quick question, you vent out of your tent, how do you vent your room or do you just leave the door open?


----------



## Locked

vic777 said:
			
		

> Quick question, you vent out of your tent, how do you vent your room or do you just leave the door open?


 
The air gets pulled from my tent using a 6 inch inline fan....about 450 cfm.  This air gets fed out one of the 4 windows. Depending on temps I will open and close any combination of the other 3 windows to get the desired temp in the tents. By the time I add another 400w HPS to that flower tent it will be cooler out and keeping the tents cool will be easy. Since I keep the flower tent at negative pressure there are no odor issues in the room....I do hve a carbon filter hung and ready to go in case the stank gets to be too much.


----------



## HemperFi

I sat mine up last night. I was at it until about three AM -- It kicked my a** -- first I sat it up with the door against the wall and had to start over because it is so tight in there it wouldn't turn around. My plants were in that space, so I built a small grow box and put them on the other side of the room, and then came the clean-up, but I love it. It looks, umm, professional and clean. I won't be able to use the big vent on top because the celing is an inch away, but I'm sure I can vent it into the boat without too many probs. I should get the lights today. I finally have a grow room -- not a play w/weed room. It's nice.


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I sat mine up last night. I was at it until about three AM -- It kicked my a** -- first I sat it up with the door against the wall and had to start over because it is so tight in there it wouldn't turn around. My plants were in that space, so I built a small grow box and put them on the other side of the room, and then came the clean-up, but I love it. It looks, umm, professional and clean. I won't be able to use the big vent on top because the celing is an inch away, but I'm sure I can vent it into the boat without too many probs. I should get the lights today. I finally have a grow room -- not a play w/weed room. It's nice.




Congrats bro......you will be smoking your own in the near future then.


----------



## Locked

*Moved the Moms from 1/2 gallon pots to 1 gallon smart pots....will be flipping them soon.*

*The pre 98 Bubba:* She is a sweet girl...stays small with tight node growth. You can see how root bound she was. I don't mind my moms getting a bit root bound...actually prefer it. 















*Larry OG:* She always wants to go vertical on you...tough to bush out without serious lst.









*The bass shld give an idea of size comparison.*


----------



## Lemon Jack

Wow is hammy a bassist..   on no its bromance time come get some love.

You do love the funk right?


----------



## Roddy

Rock & roll, my friend!


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Wow is hammy a bassist..   on no its bromance time come get some love.
> 
> You do love the funk right?



Lol...yeah I love the Funk. I hve been playing guitar since I was 18....self taught by ear and tab. Always loved funky bass lines but it wasn't until I started playing Bass on Rock Band 3 for PS3 that I fell in love with the bass and went out and bought one.  Been spending a lot of time recording with Reaper on my PC. I hve a ton of Drum Samples to use and drop down the Bass and Guitar parts.  I hve a drum set in the Attic but I gave up the space to play drums when I started growing....  It has been worth it...


----------



## Locked

Roddy said:
			
		

> Rock & roll, my friend!



Oh hell yeah....Listening to some Black Keys right now.


----------



## Lemon Jack

I would love a drum set thats all i dont have I played bass and guitar for years now its my true love 

By the way I seen the Black keys 2 years in a row at bonnaroo Front row center stage last year it was amazing.


----------



## jesuse

green lush my freind nice and helthy!! hey howd you fit it all in yer cage?? ha .peace....[j]


----------



## bho_expertz

Very dark babies HL. Very nice indeed. 

Now i see why you have such nice plants ... You play bass to them.  I only play didgeridoo ... Going to blow the stick and see if mines turns as good as yours .

Take it 
:48:


----------



## ston-loc

ROCK AND ROLL BROTHA!!! Plants look good! Way dark green. Nice hearing there's more musicians around here too. Just play for fun once and a while now, but years ago played bass in a couple bands.


----------



## nouvellechef

Eating salsa! Mmmmm. All vinegary


----------



## Sol

Whew, that was a long read. I've got to try larry og. Great c at too, i 'm a cat person too (3) but they go no where near my plant or she'd be gone.They already ate 3 spider plants, but i luv them.  Inspiring journal , my friend.


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> I would love a drum set thats all i dont have I played bass and guitar for years now its my true love
> 
> By the way I seen the Black keys 2 years in a row at bonnaroo Front row center stage last year it was amazing.




I wld love to see them live....


----------



## Locked

jesuse said:
			
		

> green lush my freind nice and helthy!! hey howd you fit it all in yer cage?? ha .peace....[j]






			
				bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Very dark babies HL. Very nice indeed.
> 
> Now i see why you have such nice plants ... You play bass to them.  I only play didgeridoo ... Going to blow the stick and see if mines turns as good as yours .
> 
> Take it
> :48:



Thanks guys...appreciate the kind words....


----------



## Locked

ston-loc said:
			
		

> ROCK AND ROLL BROTHA!!! Plants look good! Way dark green. Nice hearing there's more musicians around here too. Just play for fun once and a while now, but years ago played bass in a couple bands.



Always great to meet another fellow musician....it is all good as long as you hve fun playing. Music is probably the thing I am most passionate about.


----------



## Locked

Solanero said:
			
		

> Whew, that was a long read. I've got to try larry og. Great c at too, i 'm a cat person too (3) but they go no where near my plant or she'd be gone.They already ate 3 spider plants, but i luv them.  Inspiring journal , my friend.




Thanks for the kind words bro. Love my cats as well.




			
				nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Eating salsa! Mmmmm. All vinegary




Rub it in........


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

420 here


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

luv the way you driving the train there s so much hash n bud to smoke!  thanks HL Ill never forget this ride to dankville GOD bless America and all the good people like you


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> 420 here





			
				Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> luv the way you driving the train there s so much hash n bud to smoke!  thanks HL Ill never forget this ride to dankville GOD bless America and all the good people like you


Dr thanks brother.......we will be showing a movie tonight. Half Baked 
Pop corn with butter and Hash hits a plenty.:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked

Battling a PH/deficiency problem in my veg tent but seem to hve it going in the right direction now...

Here are the ladies in flower, two Larry OG clones and my bubbler. Oh and I caught my cat red handed munching on my lower leaves...


----------



## Rosebud

The kitty looks stoned. Everything looks good Hammy.


----------



## Roddy

Kinda looked like a black squirrel in the last pic! Good looking grow, my friend!


----------



## HomieDaGrower

Looking Good Bro,
Looking forward to growing that Larry OG myself.

HomieHogleg


----------



## dman1234

Nice plants HL, how will you get the clones out of the bubbler? will the roots fit through the holes? i would block those empty holes with somthing.

Larry looks awesome as usual.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> The kitty looks stoned. Everything looks good Hammy.



Lol..thanks Rose. Yeah you can kinda see some perlite dust on his nose....he was going to town on the lower leaves.  





			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> Kinda looked like a black squirrel in the last pic! Good looking grow, my friend!



Hey Roddy thanks....and yeah he thinks he is a Bull Dog but looks more like a big black squirrel.


----------



## Locked

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> Looking Good Bro,
> Looking forward to growing that Larry OG myself.
> 
> HomieHogleg




Thanks Homie.....you won't be disappointed in the Larry OG. She is Dank for sure.  Can't wait to see ya grow her out.



			
				dman1234 said:
			
		

> Nice plants HL, how will you get the clones out of the bubbler? will the roots fit through the holes? i would block those empty holes with somthing.
> 
> Larry looks awesome as usual.



Thanks dman....The holes are big enough to pull the clones gently out. I hve been adding a cap of H2O2 once a week and hve not had any algae problems. Normally there is a dome on them and not much light gets in.  I still hve to tweak the bubbler. Gonna make bigger holes and use some foam for holders.  Gonna try and hit the Xmas Tree shop this weekend looking for things to use.


----------



## Locked

Okay here is some pics of my Rez Sour Diesel x Chemdog DD that has been vegging under the HO T5's...i believe I counted 9 nodes and she (fingers crossed ) is not even 12 inches tall. Love the tight growth.


----------



## HemperFi

sweet


----------



## Lemon Jack

Looks awesome Hammy
:icon_smile:


----------



## powerplanter

Looking good Hamster.  Just wondering, who has the Larry OG that you got.  I mean, who is the breeder of this strain?  I plan on starting to buy some seeds for when we get the MMJ.  Until then, me and the kitty will be over in the corner munching on some leaves. LOL


----------



## Lemon Jack

I believe he has the cali connection strain I could be wrong but I think  I read that somewhere


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> sweet


Thanks bro....





			
				powerplanter said:
			
		

> Looking good Hamster.  Just wondering, who has the Larry OG that you got.  I mean, who is the breeder of this strain?  I plan on starting to buy some seeds for when we get the MMJ.  Until then, me and the kitty will be over in the corner munching on some leaves. LOL





			
				Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> I believe he has the cali connection strain I could be wrong but I think  I read that somewhere


  :yeahthat:


Yes this Larry OG is from Cali Connection (Swerve is the breeder I believe)....I bought them from SowAmazingSeeds.com.  I popped 5 beans from a 10 pack and hve been holding onto the best pheno of the three ladies I got.  Good thing I left some lower branches for you two to munch on...


----------



## Lemon Jack

Well I sure would loooooove a little taste Hammy, so thank you 
:bong:


----------



## the chef

Mojo to HL!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Mojo to HL!




Thanks chef.....how the hell ya been brosef?


----------



## Locked

Update time......The flower tent is doing good.....I am going to start ramping up the feeding till I see some burn on the tips.

The pre 98 being the sweet girl she is is barely stretching....the Larry OG's are going skyward. I will be adding some stakes and doing some mild lst this weekend. Mostly to support the weight of the buds come harvest.:hubba: 





Pre 98 Bubba







Larry OG





Tent


----------



## HemperFi

What size exhaust fan do you have on that light Hammy? 

Larry OG is in my future.

But I'm kinda a light weight when it comes to the strong indica strains -- I don't just get couch locked -- I get like Steven Hawkings looks. LOL


----------



## HemperFi

No disrespect ment toward Steven Hawkings -- he is one of my heros. More like how he acts that how he looks, and sometimes I start talking like him....


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> What size exhaust fan do you have on that light Hammy?
> 
> Larry OG is in my future.
> 
> But I'm kinda a light weight when it comes to the strong indica strains -- I don't just get couch locked -- I get like Steven Hawkings looks. LOL




6 inch inline...about 450 cfm. Larry shld be in everyone's future.....


----------



## Lemon Jack

Looking nice nice hammy I can't wait to try larry either. With all I heard from you and Dman  Im saving my kush viriginity for larry


----------



## powerplanter

Hammster Lewis.  Those are some beautiful plants brother.  Some really nice shots.  Thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## Locked

Thanks LJ and pp......they shld get sexier now with each passing day:hubba: .


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

I cracked up on the Kia Soul commercial, the soul train, hamsters and all!!!LOL Man I'd like to try some of the Rez Diesel,, looking so good!!


----------



## Locked

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I cracked up on the Kia Soul commercial, the soul train, hamsters and all!!!LOL Man I'd like to try some of the Rez Diesel,, looking so good!!



Thanks bro......the train keeps going towards Dankville. Let's hope that Rez cross is all female.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Let's hope that Rez cross is all female.


 
   C'mon get lucky...   IMO gettin them to pop is harder then finding a straight female...   

looking good as always bro...  :48:


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> C'mon get lucky...   IMO gettin them to pop is harder then finding a straight female...
> 
> looking good as always bro...  :48:




Thanks my friend.....and you know if the Rez cross turns out female you can gve me a shout over at Cannetics. :icon_smile:


----------



## Locked

Well the Rez SD x Chemdog DD is female....so of course I topped her and took 3 cuts from down low and they are all in the bubble cloner. I am not losing this strain again...


----------



## Locked

Here are some pics of the kids from bean.....Seem to hve the deficiencies under control now...all new growth has been fine.


*Rez SD x Chemdog DD
Chemdog DD x Sensi Star
Eugenics Sour Cataract
*


----------



## Rosebud

They look happy Hamster Lewis.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> They look happy Hamster Lewis.



Thanks Rose.....they seem to be chugging along. Rez will get flipped after a transfer to a one gallon smart pot.


----------



## HemperFi

Looking fine Hammy -- keep growin bro.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Lookin sweet HL  Rez looks real nice
:icon_smile:


----------



## HomieDaGrower

Looking good Bro,
Keep up the good work.

HomieHogleg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

looking good as always u should summit one of ur bud pictures to bud ppicture of the month rosebud has gotten it twice in a row, im sure u would win 2  way to gro HL!


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Looking fine Hammy -- keep growin bro.


 



			
				Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Lookin sweet HL  Rez looks real nice
> :icon_smile:






			
				HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> Looking good Bro,
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> HomieHogleg



Thanks guys....can't wait to flip these.




			
				Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> looking good as always u should summit one of ur bud pictures to bud ppicture of the month rosebud has gotten it twice in a row, im sure u would win 2  way to gro HL!



Thanks Dr..... It will be awhile before I hve anything BPOTM worthy.


----------



## Locked

Some pics of the Ladies in the Flower tent as of 9-25-11:



*Pre 98 Bubba>>>* She is quite the bush...







*Larry OG>>>>* I let them go vertical a bit this time to keep their footprint in the tent a lil smaller since they will hve quite a few friends joining them in the flower tent soon.  The bigger of the two is staked now, the other will gets stakes soon as well. Need to support the weight of the buds later on. Having grown this girl a cpl times now I will prepare now rather then later.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Hammy you've always amazed me with your dank brotha!

I got some Cali Connections P98BK coming as well as those 12 freebies from CC that the Tude was pushing out. I hope to get as good of a pheno of Larry that you have!!

I'm loving those "specialty seeds" too man....Keep it up!


----------



## Locked

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Hammy you've always amazed me with your dank brotha!
> 
> I got some Cali Connections P98BK coming as well as those 12 freebies from CC that the Tude was pushing out. I hope to get as good of a pheno of Larry that you have!!
> 
> I'm loving those "specialty seeds" too man....Keep it up!



Thanks for the super kind words bro...I hve to gve the credit to the genetics. I just baby sit them and try and keep them happy. As long as I don't forget to recal the PH meter every 3-4 weeks and keep all the water and feed around 6.5-6.7 it is usually smooth sailing. In flower I like to let the ph stay near the high side of the 6.3-6.8 window. Seems to keep them happier.

I love CC's work...those P98BK shld be the bomb as well.  Thanks for popping in.


----------



## 420_Osborn

I know how that is... "I didnt do anything but water 'em!" ...Quality Genetics are the key to success!


----------



## Locked

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Quality Genetics are the key to success!



Well it sure don't hurt......


----------



## nvthis

Oh Hams, give it up bro.. We know_ alllll _about your special flowering nutes....


----------



## Locked

nvthis said:
			
		

> Oh Hams, give it up bro.. We know_ alllll _about your special flowering nutes....



Lol.....I don't **** in the pots.


----------



## 7greeneyes

:rofl: I just gotta say  get a kick from your grows, bud. You have a great sense of humor, for a small woodland critter...lol


----------



## HomieDaGrower

Looking real nice HL,
Can't wait to see the next round of pics.  
HomieHogleg


----------



## Locked

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :rofl: I just gotta say  get a kick from your grows, bud. You have a great sense of humor, for a small woodland critter...lol




Lol...thanks 7. I like to keep things light and joking around and having a good time does just that. Life's too short...might as well enjoy the time we hve.
Thanks for checking in bro.....:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> Looking real nice HL,
> Can't wait to see the next round of pics.
> HomieHogleg




Hey Homie thanks and I am going to try and shoot pics a cpl times this week. I figure now that they are starting to show off their womanly side the more pics the more better.


----------



## Irish

is that box car willie going to dankville too? he needs a shave.


----------



## Locked

Irish said:
			
		

> is that box car willie going to dankville too? he needs a shave.




If you are referring to my cat then yeah he is along for the ride as well it seems.   He needs more then a shave...he needs a kick in the asss. 

Time to peep in on the ladies...:icon_smile:   Thanks for popping in Irish.


----------



## Lemon Jack

OOh Ooh let me take a peak too


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> OOh Ooh let me take a peak too




I shld be able to take some snaps tonight when I get home from work. At least that is the plan....


----------



## ston-loc

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zJWA3Vo6TU

After wakin and baking I cant stop cracking up watching this. Keep this train a rollin Hammy :48:


----------



## Locked

ston-loc said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zJWA3Vo6TU
> 
> After wakin and baking I cant stop cracking up watching this. Keep this train a rollin Hammy :48:




Thanks bro.....and yeah that is a funny commercial.


----------



## the chef

Ehh...they're ok


----------



## Locked

Picture time....they are chugging along. Feeding them hvy till I get a lil nute burn on the tips, then I will back it off. The one Larry is a huge monster. The other is a lil more manageable.  Pre 98 is...well pre 98.  Very bushy not much stretch.
*
First up the two Larry OG....*


----------



## Locked

*Here is Pre 98 bUBBA*


----------



## v35b

Nice Hammy...My grow is at day 19 from the flip..I think we are close to each other.


----------



## burner

They look fantastic hammy..almost as dark as the cat


----------



## Locked

v35b said:
			
		

> Nice Hammy...My grow is at day 19 from the flip..I think we are close to each other.




Thanks man.....yeah I flipped on a Sunday so this Sunday is 21 days. So you got me by 2 days.


----------



## Locked

burner said:
			
		

> They look fantastic hammy..almost as dark as the cat




Thanks b....yeah I tend to keep them on the dark green side and then let them fade down the stretch. The only thing as dark as my boy Pugsley is eggplant.....


----------



## xRedkiller03x

Hey Hamster quick question, do u have 2 tents? one for veg and one for flowering? 

EDIT- oh and btw have u ever gotten ur cat really high?


----------



## Locked

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> Hey Hamster quick question, do u have 2 tents? one for veg and one for flowering?



I hve three tents but I am only running two right now. My veg/mom tent 2x4x5 and my flower tent 4x4x6.5.  I hve another 2x4x5 if I need it.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Lookin great hammy


----------



## Locked

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> EDIT- oh and btw have u ever gotten ur cat really high?



No I wldnt do that to him....he is like my lil boy. He has gotten hit in the face by an exhale once or twice by accident. The poor lil face he makes is saddening.


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Lookin great hammy




Thanks LJ.....so far so good. I don't want to jinx it but this has been the smoothest flowering yet. No issues at all. Cool temps here hve kept my tent at 76 f for a high during lights on. So nice now that the summer heat is gone.

Waiting for the Rez cross to veg a lil bit more before I flip her. This one I am excited about. I remember the smoke of this strain was lethal and tasty. 

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Locked

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks LJ.....so far so good. I don't want to jinx it but this has been the smoothest flowering yet.


I shld hve shut my mouth....came home to fiind the Pre 98 Bubba had fallen off its container and was lying on the ground.  Hopefully no damage was done.



I also found these two pics of the Rez SD cross from the first and only run I had with her. Makes me want to flower this S1 girls out even more now. I forgot just how sick this cross is/was.:hubba:


----------



## dman1234

Those are some crazy MF'ing buds HL.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Those are some crazy MF'ing buds HL.



Lol right.....I was like damn I forgot how well that girl yielded. Now I got my fingers crossed this S1 makes it all the way through flower. I took three cuts off her but no roots yet. If I remember correctly she was tough to clone...that was why I lost her.  I better get some C S ready in case I need to create some more S1's...


----------



## Locked

Picture time......

Larry got some burn so i backed off the feed a bit....Pre 98 keeps eating like a pig. Rez SD cross is doing good and is in the flower tent since Saturday.


----------



## HemperFi

They look fantastic as usual Hammy -- you got it down bro.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Awesome bro lookin great!


----------



## HemperFi

How often do you water, Hammy? Do you fert them every time?


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> How often do you water, Hammy? Do you fert them every time?



Thanks guys....

I water when dry..... which in one gallon smart pots means watering every other day in veg and everyday in flower for me. As for when I feed it all depends on how they look. Alternating water, feed in flower is pretty normal for me with the hvy feeders I hve grown. In veg depending on how the new growth looks I might feed two times in a row or it cld be three. I wldnt recommend my methods....that's for sure.  it is just the way it works for me.


----------



## HemperFi

Your method produces some fantastiic results Bro.

I put some pics in y journal of a plant I just saw that looks to me like a male -- do male plants show balls in vedge?


----------



## HemperFi

in my journal


----------



## bho_expertz

Great plants ...


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Your method produces some fantastiic results Bro.
> 
> I put some pics in y journal of a plant I just saw that looks to me like a male -- do male plants show balls in vedge?



Yes they do....I will check out your pics.

Thanks for the kind words...


----------



## Locked

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Great plants ...



Thanks bho.....can't wait till it's great buds.   :icon_smile:


----------



## Parcero

Very nice looking girls you got there!! :aok:


----------



## Locked

Parcero said:
			
		

> Very nice looking girls you got there!! :aok:




Thanks brosef..... 

Still waiting on the Sour Cataract to declare it's sex....so far I hve gotten all females. Might make things a lil crowded down the road.


----------



## Locked

*Chemdog DD x Sensi Star is female and Sour Cataract is still undecided.
The SC is a bushy mofo. 
*


----------



## SunWolf

Wow...now *that* is "dank and dark"!!  Beautiful ladies!


----------



## dman1234

I love to look at your Larry HL, yours dont stretch half as much as mine do under 1200 watts, maybe time for me to let these clones go and pop some more Larry seeds, get a different pheno going. Awesome pics.


----------



## Locked

SunWolf said:
			
		

> Wow...now *that* is "dank and dark"!!  Beautiful ladies!



Thanks SW for the kind words.....









			
				dman1234 said:
			
		

> I love to look at your Larry HL, yours dont stretch half as much as mine do under 1200 watts, maybe time for me to let these clones go and pop some more Larry seeds, get a different pheno going. Awesome pics.



Thanks dman....I think the trick is in the fact that I tend to let everything get root bound. Seems to keep them at bay a lil bit.

You are in Canada or I wld say shoot me a pm over at the other place....I passed my cut around plenty over there so it might hve gotten up north. Maybe TCVG has it.


----------



## Locked

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> should change his name to Hamster Larry, no... OG Hamster Larry



Maybe Hamster Larry Lewis OG the 3rd?


----------



## dman1234

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks SW for the kind words.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dman....I think the trick is in the fact that I tend to let everything get root bound. Seems to keep them at bay a lil bit.
> 
> You are in Canada or I wld say shoot me a pm over at the other place....I passed my cut around plenty over there so it might hve gotten up north. Maybe TCVG has it.


 

LOL, nope, he has mine.  :rofl:   :bolt:


----------



## getnasty

Those are some fly *** ladies there, Hammy.  Just went through the entire journal page by page. Will definitely stay tuned in til the end!


----------



## Locked

getnaqsty said:
			
		

> Those are some fly *** ladies there, Hammy.  Just went through the entire journal page by page. Will definitely stay tuned in til the end!




Thanks bro....they shld only get sexier as time goes on.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

speakin of foxy ladies!!! love your new pic.


----------



## Locked

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> speakin of foxy ladies!!! love your new pic.



Thanks SKAG...Drop dead sexy for sure I am........


----------



## powerplanter

Drop dead is right!!  I think I'm gonna be sick.  LOL  Sorry Hammy, I fell asleep in the caboose.  Looks like we're getting close to dankville.  Those plants look great bro.  Peace


----------



## Locked

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Drop dead is right!!  I think I'm gonna be sick.  LOL  Sorry Hammy, I fell asleep in the caboose.  Looks like we're getting close to dankville.  Those plants look great bro.  Peace



Oh man....sorry you woke up to me looking like this. You are right...we are closing in on our first stop in Dankville. Most likely that will be Pre 98 Bubbaville.


----------



## Locked

Also the clone fairy paid me a visit and I hve two new strains in the mom/veg tent.  *Hogsbreath* and *Purple Diesel*. They will get vegged, cloned and sent off to the flower tent.

Still waiting on that Sour Cataract....I put it in the flower tent to try and get it to show sex since it has alternating nodes but as off this morning before lights out it still won't show. I am hoping that the fact that it is short and squat and males usually show first that it will show as a lady.


----------



## Irish

when do you cut off the N? all my organic stuff never sees much fade, if any at all by chop. i began full on organic grow, and mixed the goods in my compost piles to work throughout the summer, and am only using tap water at four weeks yet, and everything is green as it gets. i made some flowering food from fruits. strawberries mainly, and kiwi. i'll start those soon. i want to see some fade dang it. just transplanted into fresh compost that was fed only fruits, and berries trying to rock the fade for xmas...

looking good hammy. keep the train rolling...:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked

Irish said:
			
		

> when do you cut off the N? all my organic stuff never sees much fade, if any at all by chop. i began full on organic grow, and mixed the goods in my compost piles to work throughout the summer, and am only using tap water at four weeks yet, and everything is green as it gets. i made some flowering food from fruits. strawberries mainly, and kiwi. i'll start those soon. i want to see some fade dang it. just transplanted into fresh compost that was fed only fruits, and berries trying to rock the fade for xmas...
> 
> looking good hammy. keep the train rolling...:icon_smile:


I don't add any* N (Grow)* in flower...I just use the *Micro* and *Bloom* (General Hydroponics Flora 3 part series). If I see any serious fade early then I will add some N for a feed or two. I feed all the way up to 7-10 days from chop. That's when I usually let them coast on just water. If they are still green at the chop so be it...smoke still is Dank Fire and I don't notice any harshness if the cure is done correctly.  Thanks for popping in Irish.


----------



## Locked

Picture time....


The Flower Tent.


----------



## Locked

The mom/veg tent


----------



## Lemon Jack

Looking good hammy :aok:


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Looking good hammy :aok:



Thanks Bro....took some new pics last night...gotta get them up.


----------



## Locked

Okay 4 weeks into flower with 6 more weeks to go....Pre 98 Bubba is looking good but one look at the Larry OG's tells the story on who the real star is. 

Buds got so hvy I had to stake the other Larry. They are putting on size like crazy now and the resin production is kicking into high gear now....they shld be covered in snow in another 10 days.


----------



## dman1234

Awesome, great bud development at 28 days.


----------



## Locked

Rez SD x Chemdog





My male stud....Sour Cataract   Gonna harvest him for pollen and hit a branch or two on my Larry OG and the pre 98 Bubba and see what comes from it. I love the structure on this plant and it stayed real short and wldnt show sex till it was flipped...even then it barely stretched much. The reason for the yellowing is he stopped getting fed as soon as i suspected it was male. Not wasting nutrients on a male....all I want is his pollen.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Awesome, great bud development at 28 days.



Thanks dman.....yeah she is a nice yielder.


----------



## v35b

Looking tasty Hammy.


----------



## dman1234

Its so interesting to see your Larry, the structure of yours compared to mine are so very different,  I get long branches with top heavy buds, yours is a much more compact plant, im ok with mine, its just interesting to see different variations.

Very interesting crosses your planning, need a tester,:hubba:  jokes.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Its so interesting to see your Larry, the structure of yours compared to mine are so very different,  I get long branches with top heavy buds, yours is a much more compact plant, im ok with mine, its just interesting to see different variations.
> 
> Very interesting crosses your planning, need a tester,:hubba:  jokes.



Yeah I hear ya on the different pheno thing....it is one of the things about growing that I find so interesting.

You are on over at Cannetics right? If I manage to get beans from this I will get ya some testers if you are interested.


----------



## Locked

v35b said:
			
		

> Looking tasty Hammy.



Thanks v....Can't wait to bring these to harvest. I was a lil too generous with my Larry OG stash with friends and I am almost out.


----------



## drfting07

Thats insane @ 4 weeks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Incredible buds for 28 days.  Great job as always HL.


----------



## Locked

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Incredible buds for 28 days.  Great job as always HL.



Thanks THG....gotta give most of the credit to the strain and the Smart Pots. Also this was my first run using sweet lime in my soil. I think that helped a bit as I had no ph problems with them to slow them down.  These shld get sick looking by ten weeks....just hope I can hold out.


----------



## Locked

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Thats insane @ 4 weeks



Thanks drfting....the Smart Pots rock.


----------



## HemperFi

First of all Hammy, you have got to get rid of that avitar -- it looks like my ex-wife's sister. Secondly, WOW -- under potted, over nuked, and still that strong and productive. I wonder what might happen if you used bigger pots? Never mind. Awsome my man -- awsome!


----------



## NorCalHal

I see you have the Purple Diesel. I have ran her a couple of times now and what I found was room temp was a big factor in yeild. Too low, under 75 or so, and she produced next to nothing, but if you run 78-80, she will put it on HUGE, and I mean HUGE. Beautiful purple color also, very unique,unlike any other purp strain I have ran.


----------



## Locked

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I see you have the Purple Diesel. I have ran her a couple of times now and what I found was room temp was a big factor in yeild. Too low, under 75 or so, and she produced next to nothing, but if you run 78-80, she will put it on HUGE, and I mean HUGE. Beautiful purple color also, very unique,unlike any other purp strain I have ran.



Thanks for the heads up NCH...My tent usually runs 75-80f lights on 65ish off. Shld hve a stellar cut of Jack Herer  heading my way soon as well.....and she finishes in 58 days I am told...:hubba:


----------



## NorCalHal

Yes sir, the Jack finishes fast, and HUGE.


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> First of all Hammy, you have got to get rid of that avitar -- it looks like my ex-wife's sister. Secondly, WOW -- under potted, over nuked, and still that strong and productive. I wonder what might happen if you used bigger pots? Never mind. Awsome my man -- awsome!



Lol...the avatar is going bye bye this weekend.

As for the one gallon pots...well it's the way I roll. I grow for me and the wife and hook up some close friends with an ounce here and there and they don't ask where it comes from. I can usually pull around 3 ounces from my one gallon pots per plant so it is a perfect fit. Maybe someday I will go to 2 gallon Smart Pots....lol  Thanks for popping in bro. Dankville is coming up soon.:icon_smile:


----------



## Old Hippie

WOW! nice plants Hammy!


----------



## Lemon Jack

Oh i can't wait till the first stop in Dankville.    Looks awesome like always hammy.


----------



## Locked

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> WOW! nice plants Hammy!






			
				Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Oh i can't wait till the first stop in Dankville.    Looks awesome like always hammy.



Thanks for the kind words Old Hippie and LJ.....LJ I can't wait for the first stop myself. Pre 98 shld finish a cpl days to a week before the Larry OG's. So first stop most likely will be Pre 98ville. Then we will stop at Larry land and then it's off to watch the more Sat leaning Chemdog crosses finish. That has a potential to be quite the stop if they turn out like my first run with them.:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Jesus, Buddha, Allah,King Hamster, etc for changing your avitar.
As usual your plants are wonderful.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you Jesus, Buddha, Allah,King Hamster, etc for changing your avitar.
> As usual your plants are wonderful.



:rofl: lol.....yeah I didn't hve the stomach to go till Halloween with either of those freakin train wreck's as my avatar.

Thanks Rose for the kind words and for stopping in.


----------



## ston-loc

Looking great hammy!


----------



## Sol

Awsome Larry Hammy! All look great


----------



## Rosebud

Lawrence Hamster Lewis
Larry Hamster Lewis
Larry Hammy Lewis
Hamster Lawrence Lewis.

I could go on and on. I just tried blueberry for the first time. oh my goodness! I didn't grow it. Smelled wonderful and tasted better. From NChef's  and 4U's neck of the woods.
Great journal Lar.


----------



## Locked

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Looking great hammy!








			
				Solanero said:
			
		

> Awsome Larry Hammy! All look great





Thanks guys....I appreciate the support.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Lawrence Hamster Lewis
> Larry Hamster Lewis
> Larry Hammy Lewis
> Hamster Lawrence Lewis.
> 
> I could go on and on. I just tried blueberry for the first time. oh my goodness! I didn't grow it. Smelled wonderful and tasted better. From NChef's  and 4U's neck of the woods.
> Great journal Lar.




I hve yet to try any blueberry Rose.....it's on my short list though. Only problem is when it comes to Cannabis my short list seems to get longer and longer.  So many strains so little time....


----------



## nouvellechef

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hve yet to try any blueberry Rose.....it's on my short list though. Only problem is when it comes to Cannabis my short list seems to get longer and longer.  So many strains so little time....



I tried! Kinda my fault though. Mmmm. Salsa

BB7 is finding her way home here in about 4 weeks.


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I tried! Kinda my fault though. Mmmm. Salsa
> 
> BB7 is finding her way home here in about 4 weeks.




Damn you had to bring up the salsa? Now I am hungry. That is some good salsa you make. At least your cuts got to me....BCS from Rusty got lost and showed up dead and molded. That sucked big time too.

Mmmmmmmm....Salsa.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Only problem is when it comes to Cannabis my short list seems to get longer and longer. So many strains so little time....


 
So many strains and just not enough room....      Im already trying to figure out my next pop...   :holysheep:  :icon_smile:


----------



## Locked

Transplanted the Purple Diesel from solo cup to 1/2 gallon pot....She is a nice dark shade of green now. This looks like a beauty.....can't wait to flower her out.


----------



## drfting07

Im liking the ladder. I have one just like it!
The Purp looks good too :icon_smile:
Check out my grow journal, Its the same plants DEA was flying over. Guess im in the clear now.


----------



## Locked

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Im liking the ladder. I have one just like it!
> The Purp looks good too :icon_smile:
> Check out my grow journal, Its the same plants DEA was flying over. Guess im in the clear now.



Thanks drfting...I will check out your GJ.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Man that purple diesel looks healthy. great picures!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> The mom/veg tent
> 
> 
> View attachment 177893
> 
> View attachment 177894
> 
> View attachment 177895
> 
> View attachment 177896



really HL the hog breath??? I just got the larry OG!!!! but the I also want the hog. and the pheno u have hogsbreath bad *** it won first place n i read that it yields like 5 oz per sqf.


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> really HL the hog breath??? I just got the larry OG!!!! but the I also want the hog. and the pheno u have hogsbreath bad *** it won first place n i read that it yields like 5 oz per sqf.



Lol....yeah Dr....Hogs breath.    This is first time with it. Will be a bit before she gets run.


----------



## Locked

*Okay half way there....5 weeks in 5 to go.*

LArry OG


----------



## Locked

Pre 98 Bubba....


----------



## Locked

Chemdog DDx Sensi Star and Rez SD x Chemdogg DD

These are both Sativa leaning as you can see...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

very nice....


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> very nice....



Thanks bro...the chemdog crosses are going to be a handful. A lot more Sat in them then I remember.:icon_smile:


----------



## dman1234

:holysheep: 

Wow, thats amazing, so green, you got it down bigtime.

LOL, and you drive me crazy with those little tiny pots

You must have some packed tight tents.


----------



## bho_expertz

Impressive.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> :holysheep:
> 
> Wow, thats amazing, so green, you got it down bigtime.
> 
> LOL, and you drive me crazy with those little tiny pots
> 
> You must have some packed tight tents.



Thanks Bro....and I just can't seem to give up on one gallon pots. I actually don't hve my flower tent over packed this run....at least yet.

In the 4x4x6.5 I hve 2 Larry OG, 1 Pre 98 Bubba, 1 Chemdog DD x Sensi Star and 1 Rez Sour Diesel x Chemdog DD....so only 5 ladies in there right now...oh and the Larry OG in the 12 oz can for the micro grow.:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Impressive.



Thanks for the kind words bho...and for stopping in. I look forward to these getting even frostier.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Looks great Hammy so green.


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Looks great Hammy so green.



Thanks LJ.......I try and keep them lush looking for most of the grow. Will cut back a lil on the feedings from here on out. Then the last 7-10 days they will only get water.


----------



## Locked

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> are those in your 1gal bags? how long do you veg in them? till they first alternate?



They are all in one gallon Smart Pots....they begin in plastic cups, then they go to 1/2 gallon pots for a 2 weeks and then to one gallon pots for the rest of veg and all the way through flower till harvest. I can pull 3 ounces per one gallon pot with most strains. The pre 98 is an exception. She is not a great yielder at all.


----------



## Locked

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> so normally about 4 weeks veg? working with 2gal smart pots my first time, just wondering . you do a great job with the 1gals



Yeah 4 for the clones but usually more like 6 if I run something from bean. The Smart Pots definitely bumped up my yield across the board. I hve stuck with one gallon pots because I get a good yield out of them and they allow me to put one or two more butts in the flower tent. I know full well more plants does not equal more yield but I love to try out new strains and there is so many out there...lol   Some day I will grow two Larry OG trees in my 4x4 tent. Maybe 20 gallon Smart Pots....


----------



## bho_expertz

I'm a fan already of smartpots and still haven't had one harvest . I specially like how they absorb water by the bottom and sides. Very good indeed.


----------



## powerplanter

Looking good Hammy.  The Larry's are just beautiful.  Peace brother.


----------



## 420_Osborn

I keep my smarties raised on some 2x2's to aerate the bottoms. this also helps with the root pruning.

Hammy...WOW I stop by here to see yours and Rose's journals. You've always got me thinking...How the heck can I get some beauties like that!???


----------



## Locked

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i like em so far. watering is something to get used to though




True that Puffin.....it took me a while to get the hang of it as well.


----------



## Locked

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Looking good Hammy.  The Larry's are just beautiful.  Peace brother.





			
				bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I'm a fan already of smartpots and still haven't had one harvest . I specially like how they absorb water by the bottom and sides. Very good indeed.




Thanks guys for the words of encouragement....I love the SP's myself.


----------



## Locked

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> I keep my smarties raised on some 2x2's to aerate the bottoms. this also helps with the root pruning.
> 
> Hammy...WOW I stop by here to see yours and Rose's journals. You've always got me thinking...How the heck can I get some beauties like that!???



Thanks 420.....very kind words. The Larry came from swerve of Cali connection. The Pre 98 Bubba was gifted to me by a friend...clone only I believe. Thanks popping in.


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Hammy! Grow on, my friend, grow on!


----------



## Locked

Roddy said:
			
		

> :ciao: Hammy! Grow on, my friend, grow on!



Roddy thanks for popping in bro....I will do just that. This train is closing in on our first stop in Dankville. Shld be pulling into the Pre 98 Bubba Station in another cpl weeks.:icon_smile:    Pics soon.


----------



## Locked

Just one shot under HPS lighting. Lower bud....Colas are already caked with snow. She will plump up plenty the next few weeks.



Will try to post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Locked

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> pretty....:hubba:
> 
> probably overnuted and rootbound though.



Thanks Puffin...for the kind words and the chuckle.


----------



## akhockey

Ahhhh Larry. I can't wait to meet you personally......


----------



## Locked

akhockey said:
			
		

> Ahhhh Larry. I can't wait to meet you personally......




You will enjoy that meeting immensely my friend....swerve did a helluva job with her. Fire in bean form fo sho....:hubba:


----------



## the chef

Nice nug shot brother!


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful as always. Well done again Hammy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Awesome...Just Awesome...Now lets see that Snow top cola


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Locked

Thank you chef and Rose.....I appreciate you guys swinging by.


----------



## Locked

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Awesome...Just Awesome...Now lets see that Snow top cola
> 
> 
> take care and be safe:bolt::bong:




Thanks 4u....I will be pulling the ladies out this weekend for an in depth photo shoot. Will be sure to get some snow covered cola shots.


----------



## Lemon Jack

I'll be lookin forward to those pics hammy looks great as always.


----------



## nouvellechef

Larry I have met. Keeping an eye out for other stars. Think you need some BB7 and salsa back in your life.


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Larry I have met. Keeping an eye out for other stars. Think you need some BB7 and salsa back in your life.



I don't know which is making my mouth water more.....your BB7 cut or that yummy Salsa I had the pleasure of trying.  Both for the win!


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> I'll be lookin forward to those pics hammy looks great as always.




Thanks LJ....will do it up properly this weekend. Back drop and all....maybe some macros as well.


----------



## lordhighlama

hello hammy,, I got a good chuckle out of that pic of your cat back on page 11.  I think he was drooling.


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> hello hammy,, I got a good chuckle out of that pic of your cat back on page 11.  I think he was drooling.



Bro it is always good to hear from you.....been awhile. I don't think I hve seen you over at Cannetics for a while either. Hope all is well.   Yeah that cat is crazy. He knows when I am going to go in the tents and he will race upstairs and wait by the zipper. lol.   Thanks for popping in bro...like I said I hope all is well. I always worry when one my friends "drop off the grid" for any length. Unless it's BBP and we all know he can go "poof" like that and be gone for months....

You growing this winter? I hve not been over at the other place much because work is getting nuts with the holidays coming.


----------



## Locked

I took a cpl quick pics but will do better ones this weekend.  Just one of the two Larry OG's going in *one gallon* Smart Pots.  

They are getting sexy now...pretty sure they don't look over nuted, root bound or hve whispy buds...but I will let you all be the judge of that.
Matter of fact even the lower hash nugs are getting fat and snow covered.
 I am pretty sure the wife and I will enjoy these come harvest and that is all I care about.  

















I wanted to thank everyone for the kind words of support....


----------



## v35b

Nice Hammy


----------



## OregonGrownBud

Damn! lookin good bro:aok:


----------



## bho_expertz

6 weeks flowering are the Larrys ? 4 to go ?

Nice plants :aok:.


----------



## BBFan

Impressive as always hammy.  How they smelling?  Gotta get me some of that.


----------



## Locked

v35b said:
			
		

> Nice Hammy






			
				OregonGrownBud said:
			
		

> Damn! lookin good bro:aok:




Thanks v and OGB......


----------



## Locked

BBFan said:
			
		

> Impressive as always hammy.  How they smelling?  Gotta get me some of that.



Thanks BBFan...I appreciate  it. They are good till you ruffle their feathers and then they start stinking of lemon, fuel, and kind of a pine smell. So far no need for the filter as long as I hve negative pressure going in the tent and vent out a window.



			
				bho_expertz said:
			
		

> 6 weeks flowering are the Larrys ? 4 to go ?
> 
> Nice plants :aok:.



Thanks bho....I am not sure of the dates...gotta find and check my hard calendar. I think they are 6 weeks this Sunday. So 4 to go. I am taking them 70 days for sure...at least.


----------



## bho_expertz

Oki thanks. Just to know how they look by age since will have them soon enough.


----------



## the chef

Those are beautiful HL!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Those look great....   wish my Larrys were as close to done as yours...  :48:


----------



## lordhighlama

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Bro it is always good to hear from you.....been awhile. I don't think I hve seen you over at Cannetics for a while either. Hope all is well. Yeah that cat is crazy. He knows when I am going to go in the tents and he will race upstairs and wait by the zipper. lol. Thanks for popping in bro...like I said I hope all is well. I always worry when one my friends "drop off the grid" for any length. Unless it's BBP and we all know he can go "poof" like that and be gone for months....
> 
> You growing this winter? I hve not been over at the other place much because work is getting nuts with the holidays coming.


 
Got 5 headband bx sitting in dirt as we speak.  :hubba:


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Got 5 headband bx sitting in dirt as we speak.  :hubba:



Nice......:hubba: You doing a Journal on them? I want to see what those look like. I grew out the 707 HeadBand clone only and was not very impressed. It was good daytime smoke but i had expected more.


----------



## lordhighlama

ya I'll probably get one up and running at some point. It's the bx "Headband x deep bubba kush"  Supernatural gifted me a pack, and if it's anything like his keeper it's some killer smoke.


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> ya I'll probably get one up and running at some point. It's the bx "Headband x deep bubba kush"  Supernatural gifted me a pack, and if it's anything like his keeper it's some killer smoke.



Oh okay....oh hell yeah. I know he got some Dank stuff. Shld be an interesting grow then. You still got that Permafrost cut?


----------



## lordhighlama

no sadly I had to cull everything I had.    Lost my favorite cheese as well.  Gave a few cuts of each to a buddy before I shut down, and he killed all of them.    Guess I should have figured as much.


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> no sadly I had to cull everything I had.    Lost my favorite cheese as well.  Gave a few cuts of each to a buddy before I shut down, and he killed all of them.    Guess I should have figured as much.



That sucks....I was hoping you had passed her around a bit over at Cannetics.  I lost my SnakeBite and LVPK cuts.:holysheep:


----------



## powerplanter

:icon_smile: Wow!!!!


----------



## Locked

powerplanter said:
			
		

> :icon_smile: Wow!!!!


Thanks pp......got some pics of the veg tent going up now. Overall health of all the plants has been great. I gotta gve the credit to the sweet lime I added to my soil this run.

Veg Tent

In here is Purple Diesel, Larry OG, Hogs Breath, Rez SDxCDDD, CDDDxSensi Star and Pre 98 Bubba


----------



## lordhighlama

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> That sucks....I was hoping you had passed her around a bit over at Cannetics. I lost my SnakeBite and LVPK cuts.:holysheep:


 
Ouch on the LVPK!  I assume I could aways get that PF cut back again if I begged for it.  It is a local cut after all.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

The LVPK is safe & sound...   :48:


----------



## FA$TCA$H

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> The LVPK is safe & sound...   :48:


:yeahthat: :aok:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

The conductor walked me through the whole train, great pics, great journal, i want some larry.


----------



## dman1234

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I took a cpl quick pics but will do better ones this weekend. Just one of the two Larry OG's going in *one gallon* Smart Pots.
> 
> They are getting sexy now...pretty sure they don't look over nuted, root bound or hve whispy buds...but I will let you all be the judge of that.
> Matter of fact even the lower hash nugs are getting fat and snow covered.
> I am pretty sure the wife and I will enjoy these come harvest and that is all I care about.
> 
> View attachment 179062
> View attachment 179063
> 
> 
> View attachment 179064
> View attachment 179065
> 
> 
> View attachment 179066
> View attachment 179067
> 
> 
> View attachment 179068
> 
> 
> I wanted to thank everyone for the kind words of support....


 
You sick SOB , very very nice.


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> The LVPK is safe & sound...   :48:



Awesome....I will yack at ya at the other place.


----------



## Locked

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> The conductor walked me through the whole train, great pics, great journal, i want some larry.



Thanks SKAG.....I apreciate the kind words. Larry is a special gal.:hubba:


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> You sick SOB , very very nice.


Lol...thanks dman.


----------



## akhockey

Your Larrys are making my mouth water in anticipation over mine. They are such cute babies.


----------



## Irish

train kept a rollin all night long...  nice n frosty colas...getting ready for the bam!


----------



## Locked

akhockey said:
			
		

> Your Larrys are making my mouth water in anticipation over mine. They are such cute babies.



Thanks ak....I look forward to you smoking this strain. Always nice to hear a fellow growers take on it.







			
				Irish said:
			
		

> train kept a rollin all night long...  nice n frosty colas...getting ready for the bam!



Thanks Irish....and now I hve that damn song in my head.  I am going to try and hve the utmost patience and let these finish.


----------



## powerplanter

Hammy is really putting on the steam.  Got this train cookin.  You def. got the Larry's dialed, actually you have all of them dialed.  Nice job Hammy.  Stay safe Bro.  PEACE!


----------



## Locked

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Hammy is really putting on the steam.  Got this train cookin.  You def. got the Larry's dialed, actually you have all of them dialed.  Nice job Hammy.  Stay safe Bro.  PEACE!



Thank you my friend....means a lot.  I am going to post some more pics of the Sat leaning crosses. Very tall. I think they will wind up being at least 11 weekers and probably more like 12.  I hate long flowering strains....but ya gotta go were the Dank is.


----------



## Locked

The Sativa leaning crosses....Rez Sour Diesel x Chemdogg DD and Chemdogg DD x Sensi Star.


----------



## pcduck

Nice buds HL


----------



## Lemon Jack

Awesome job those 1 gal are doing something right :aok:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hi MASTER LEWIS I'm back,n now have some similar strais all dank!!!!! Purple kush, larry og, masterbubba, hells angels OG, chemdog, grandaddy purple, OG kush and some super silver haze

NICE LOOKING LADIES HL keep it up the good work


----------



## dman1234

dman1234 said:
			
		

> You sick SOB , very very nice.


 
same thing applies to the new pics.


----------



## Locked

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> Larry OG is available in Fem seed now, just thought id let you know that  i know last week they didnt
> 
> hp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cali-connection-larry-og-kush-seeds-feminized/prod_3512.html



I guess it was a good deal because they are out of stock now....  112 bucks US for 10 femmed Larry OG beans is a pretty dam good deal....even though I prefer non femmed.  Thanks for the heads up Puffin.


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Awesome job those 1 gal are doing something right :aok:





			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> Nice buds HL



Thanks pc and LJ.....I appreciate you guys popping in.
And yeah LJ one gallon pots are not as bad as the bum rap they sometimes get.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> same thing applies to the new pics.



Lol...thanks dman. I am not a fan of growing Sats though.




			
				Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> Hi MASTER LEWIS I'm back,n now have some similar strais all dank!!!!! Purple kush, larry og, masterbubba, hells angels OG, chemdog, grandaddy purple, OG kush and some super silver haze
> 
> NICE LOOKING LADIES HL keep it up the good work




Dr what up....so you are rocking Larry now? Sweet! You got some nice strains going. Will hve to cruise over to your GJ and take a peek.


----------



## Locked

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> thing is same price, but only 6 beans, id rather go for the regs myself also.
> 
> i ordered some Blackwater today and the famed mix pack  thats been out of stock there for awhile too.




Hmmm....the Tude has a typo then. Says 10 femmed beans. I always thought it was 5 or 6 femmed for the same price as 10 reg beans.  I am pressing the wife on letting me order some Satori....kind of hard to get her to agree when I already hve so many strains going..lol


----------



## Locked

Okay never mind the typo talk....when I switched to US dollars I some how got put on the regular bean page...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

HL I wanted to order some MAGO from KC brains  attitude sells them for 11.99 pounds and 8 punds to deliver wouldnt it take for ever to get to California ? this would b the first time buying seeds online i apreciate any advice HL 

gtg work on my NEW GJ


----------



## Locked

After checking my dates on my hard calendar we are at 51 days of flower today. Day 70 is set for Thanks Giving Day....:hubba:   I hve to check the dates on the Two Sat leaning crosses.

Some pics at day 51:

Larry OG:


----------



## prefersativa

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hmmm....the Tude has a typo then. Says 10 femmed beans. I always thought it was 5 or 6 femmed for the same price as 10 reg beans.  I am pressing the wife on letting me order some Satori....kind of hard to get her to agree when I already hve so many strains going..lol


 
If you don't hurry to harvest, Satori is most excellent weed. IME plan on 70- 80 days of flower. Well worth the time and effort.


----------



## HemperFi

They look wonderful Hamster -- truly


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> They look wonderful Hamster -- truly




Thanks Hemper.....another cpl weeks now.




Note: Flipped the Purple Diesel this morning. Day 1 of 12/12. Gonna hve to find out the flowering time on her.


----------



## Locked

Pre 98 Bubba:


----------



## Growdude

Wow that looks so "jeweled up" as I like to say.
Great Job!


----------



## Locked

Rez SD x Chemdog DD:


----------



## Locked

Growdude said:
			
		

> Wow that looks so "jeweled up" as I like to say.
> Great Job!




Thanks Bro....yeah they get pretty "jeweled up"...:hubba: les then 20 days I believe and they shld be done.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Looking awesome hammy


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Looking awesome hammy




Thanks LJ...I am trying to plan the next round to go into the Flower Tent to replace the 3 that will be coming down in less then 3 weeks. I made room for the Purple Diesel but won't hve anymore room till a few come down. I really need to grow something with a quick flowering time....might be time to pop a few more SnakeBite beans by LSC.


----------



## HomieDaGrower

Wow!!, 

Looking good Hammy!!!!
Look what I miss when I am gone for a little over a month.  

HomieHogleg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......   :48:


----------



## Locked

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> Wow!!,
> 
> Looking good Hammy!!!!
> Look what I miss when I am gone for a little over a month.
> 
> HomieHogleg


Thanks Homie.....I was wondering what happened to ya. 






			
				JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......   :48:



Lemon fuel tasting Fire soon........:hubba:


----------



## LEFTHAND

*those look YUMMY...
AWSOME job hammy..
i cant i cant wait to run my P98 again..
keep up the awsome work man..
LH*


----------



## Locked

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *those look YUMMY...
> AWSOME job hammy..
> i cant i cant wait to run my P98 again..
> keep up the awsome work man..
> LH*




Thank you LH for the kind words....down the home stretch we go.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

looking  great as Always LOVE your Larry OG ur bubba looks HUGE and so does the sdxchemdog   keep it up!!!!! my larrys are growing like no other plant!!!!!! great decion going with larry   k smoke with you later bro


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> looking  great as Always LOVE your Larry OG ur bubba looks HUGE and so does the sdxchemdog   keep it up!!!!! my larrys are growing like no other plant!!!!!! great decion going with larry   k smoke with you later bro




Thanks Dr.....You will love the LArry OG.:hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz

HL,

Do you mind if i ask what type of algaes to you give them ? Really nice colours without overfeeding. In the spot. That is some knowledge of the strains you have. Congrats :aok:


----------



## Locked

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> HL,
> 
> Do you mind if i ask what type of algaes to you give them ? Really nice colours without overfeeding. In the spot. That is some knowledge of the strains you have. Congrats :aok:




Thanks bho....I give them nothing but water and GH Flora 3 part. I dont use any additives and didn't need any Cal/mag plus. I usually let them coast on just water the last 7 days or so....might feed till the chop this time and see what happens. Thanks for popping in.


----------



## bho_expertz

Hum ... Like i saw BioWeed in one of your pics some pages before i thought so ... Oki. Thanks.


----------



## powerplanter

They look delicious Hammy.  Crusty all over.  One of these days I will be trying this strain.  Stay safe Hammy.


----------



## maineharvest

Wow Hamster your plants always look so happy.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Dr.....You will love the LArry OG.:hubba:
> 
> View attachment 179874
> View attachment 179875


ill take a pic of my larry ogs theyre the tallest in my room.  good thing im doing training!!!!!!!!!!1  later bro ill post pictures in my GJ give a day or two lol :icon_smile:  u r pro n soil is harder then soiless so more credit to you Master Hamster Lewis


----------



## Locked

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Hum ... Like i saw BioWeed in one of your pics some pages before i thought so ... Oki. Thanks.



I got the whole GH Organic line for free a while back....I don't use them though. They just sit in the grow room,


----------



## Locked

powerplanter said:
			
		

> They look delicious Hammy.  Crusty all over.  One of these days I will be trying this strain.  Stay safe Hammy.


 
Thanks pp.....yeah you need to gve this strain a go. Still my favorite strain.....although the Purple Diesel is the prettiest strain I hve grown structure wise.


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Wow Hamster your plants always look so happy.




Thanks maine.....:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked

Here we are at day 59....(yesterday).  Larry continues to get snowed in and the pre 98 is fox tailing now. We are closing in on both of their harvests.

Purple Diesel is starting to bud now and her structure has been great.

Larry OG:











Purple Diesel:


----------



## Locked

Pre 98 Bubba:







Larry OG 1/2 gallon pot just flipped:


----------



## powerplanter

Looking good Hammy, how much (OZ's) do you average per plant?


----------



## Locked

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Looking good Hammy, how much (OZ's) do you average per plant?



Thanks bro...I usually get around 3 ounces dry a plant from one gallon pots. The pre 98 Bubba is tougher to pull that number from though.  Larry OG no problemo.


----------



## powerplanter

LOL  I here ya.  I was thinking 3 to 4.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

3 OZ WOW  About how long you Veg. for HL?


----------



## dman1234

I guess you wont be letting yourself run out of Larry for awhile, Very Nice.


----------



## Ryder

Larry looks so Dank... Let it Snow!.. I can see a little of Swerves SFV in that one :icon_smile: . Nice Pheno and great job..


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> 3 OZ WOW  About how long you Veg. for HL?




About 4 weeks usually with clones Dr.   I might leave the one Larry OG in the half gallon pot and see what it yields.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I guess you wont be letting yourself run out of Larry for awhile, Very Nice.


 Thanks dman....and yeah I am making sure I don't run out of Larry smoke again. 





			
				Ryder said:
			
		

> Larry looks so Dank... Let it Snow!.. I can see a little of Swerves SFV in that one :icon_smile: . Nice Pheno and great job..




Thanks Ryder....yeah I got lucky with this pheno big time. Yield, taste and potency. If she was a 8 week strain instead of 10 she wld be damn near perfect for me. I did take some lower nugs at 8 weeks and made the mistake of smoking them before bed. Bad choice....I laid in bed for almost an hour with a racing mind. lol  Very up high at 8 weeks.


----------



## maineharvest

Purple Diesel sounds awesome Hamster!  Is that Cali Connect?


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Purple Diesel sounds awesome Hamster!  Is that Cali Connect?




Not sure....it might be clone only. Will hve to check with the person I got it off of. I already hve heard she is a keeper though. Really good smoke.


----------



## maineharvest

Sounds good either way.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

droooling, them girls look so fine.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> About 4 weeks usually with clones Dr.   I might leave the one Larry OG in the half gallon pot and see what it yields.



I m gonna aim fro 4 oz a plant but Im gonna veg for like 2 month or so I thought I guess it could b faster


thanks hamster Lewis


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

purple diesel mmmmm i had a sourduselxogkush sack sour og but purple sound dank n delicious


----------



## HomieDaGrower

Well HL,
You have convinced me, that I need to order that Larry OG.  I am also thinking of picking up the Pre98 Bubba.  I will have to see if I can duplicate your results.  Are you usind a 600 HPS, and a 400 HPS, in your flowering tent, or just the 600 HPS?

HomieHogleg


----------



## Locked

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> Well HL,
> You have convinced me, that I need to order that Larry OG.  I am also thinking of picking up the Pre98 Bubba.  I will have to see if I can duplicate your results.  Are you usind a 600 HPS, and a 400 HPS, in your flowering tent, or just the 600 HPS?
> 
> HomieHogleg



Ah another one caught in the Larry OG web of Dankness.... 
I flower in a 4x4x6.5 tent with a 600w in a cool tube and a 400w in a standard reflector. I am thinking of going to a second 600w and ditching the 400w next year.  I really believe two 600's wld do a 4x4 space some serious justice.


----------



## lordhighlama

just drop a 1000w in there and get it over with.


----------



## freethebeans

Wazzzup!


----------



## Locked

freethebeans said:
			
		

> Wazzzup!



Hey Brosef......what ya doing over here? Just taking a peek or ya joining us for a bit?


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> just drop a 1000w in there and get it over with.




I don't think you will ever see me running 1000 watters....I am a 600w guy...er hamster.  I think one more 600 and I will be set. I can use the 400 in my other 2x4x5 tent.


----------



## dman1234

I run dual 600's and love it for the area i can cover, but i have never ran a 1000 so what do i know.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I run dual 600's and love it for the area i can cover, but i have never ran a 1000 so what do i know.



I hear that....   Dual 600's for the win.


----------



## Locked

Okay the Pre 98 will most likely come down this weekend. She sits pretty damn Dank at day 62.


----------



## Lemon Jack

:aok:

Have a great weekend!


----------



## freethebeans

I'll be joining in on ur guys fun over here gettin alittle boring at my usual spots  these days.. Figured i come over here and bother u guys . You gonna get to that qleaner X soon ? 

Free


----------



## powerplanter

Hey Hammy, nice looking buds my friend.  That Pre98 is phat. ha  How are the Larry's looking.  Stay safe Hammy,  PEACE!!!


----------



## Locked

freethebeans said:
			
		

> I'll be joining in on ur guys fun over here gettin alittle boring at my usual spots  these days.. Figured i come over here and bother u guys . You gonna get to that qleaner X soon ?
> 
> Free



Cool....we can always use some company over here. Those beans you speak of will be hitting the dirt this weekend. By Thanksgiving weekend I shld hve taken down the Pre 98 Bubba and both Larry's so I will hve room for that cross. Will do a side Grow Journal on them I think.


----------



## Locked

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Hey Hammy, nice looking buds my friend.  That Pre98 is phat. ha  How are the Larry's looking.  Stay safe Hammy,  PEACE!!!




Thanks pp.....Larry is looking Dank-a-Fied.:hubba:   Will shoot some porn of her this weekend.



			
				Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> :aok:
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Thanks LJ....if all goes as planned it will be a busy but fun weekend.


----------



## 7greeneyes

just gotta pop in here and say I love yer pics, man. real "one hand on keyboard" kinda porn... :rofl: jk, anywhoo, way buzzed atm, just stopped by to give u props, I'm horrible at taking any kinda pics, I gotta get my lady to take pics, she's got a great eye and timing...
I'm tokin' on some Blackberry Diesel atm, and it's yummmmy!

Peace n' The Larry,

7greeneyes


----------



## Locked

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> just gotta pop in here and say I love yer pics, man. real "one hand on keyboard" kinda porn... :rofl: jk, anywhoo, way buzzed atm, just stopped by to give u props, I'm horrible at taking any kinda pics, I gotta get my lady to take pics, she's got a great eye and timing...
> I'm tokin' on some Blackberry Diesel atm, and it's yummmmy!
> 
> Peace n' The Larry,
> 
> 7greeneyes




Thanks 7g......I love taking pics of the ladies so much my wife thinks I am a bit touched in the head. Lol    Hit that BB Diesel for me....:hubba:


----------



## freethebeans

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Cool....we can always use some company over here. Those beans you speak of will be hitting the dirt this weekend. By Thanksgiving weekend I shld hve taken down the Pre 98 Bubba and both Larry's so I will hve room for that cross. Will do a side Grow Journal on them I think.




Shaweet! There's gonna be some winners in there i can feel it ! :hubba:


----------



## Locked

freethebeans said:
			
		

> Shaweet! There's gonna be some winners in there i can feel it ! :hubba:



I believe you are right my friend.....I can see some fire coming from these.:hubba:


----------



## Locked

Attention all passengers travelling on *HAM-TRACK*....we will be coming up on our first stop in Pre 98 Bubbaville Saturday night.  Then we will be travelling onward to Larry OG town.....

Some pics:
Pre 98 Bubba


----------



## Locked

And then there is the Star of the show....:hubba: 


_*Larry OG*_: 9 weeks on her way to 10.....I am thinking of letting one LArry go 11.


----------



## jesuse

looking sweet sir hamster"
just in time for crimbo toke hope you an yer ladie freind enjoy. [j]


----------



## powerplanter

Looking good Hamster.  Dankville is not to far down the line.  Stay safe brother.  PEACE!!


----------



## Irish

i started bustin my big buds up after they hang dry since one molded on me all up in da bud. it was some unseen sinister mold inside my sour d moonshine. i had to toss ounces.  the xtra week did the deed, i'm certain, on my chronic damage...

nice job conductor.


----------



## Locked

jesuse said:
			
		

> looking sweet sir hamster"
> just in time for crimbo toke hope you an yer ladie freind enjoy. [j]




Thanks jesuse....we will most definitely enjoy. 






			
				powerplanter said:
			
		

> Looking good Hamster.  Dankville is not to far down the line.  Stay safe brother.  PEACE!!



Thanks pp....First stop in a cpl hours. Pre 98 will be coming down today/tonight.


----------



## Locked

Irish said:
			
		

> i started bustin my big buds up after they hang dry since one molded on me all up in da bud. it was some unseen sinister mold inside my sour d moonshine. i had to toss ounces.  the xtra week did the deed, i'm certain, on my chronic damage...
> 
> nice job conductor.




Thanks for the warning Irish....I don't want to lose grams let alone ounces. I will be extra vigilant.


----------



## HemperFi

They look wonderful, Hammy -- as usual. I have three clones in one gallon pots. I was going to transplant them, but you have inspired me. I will let them grow out in the pots they are in and see what happens. You do an amazing job in those little pots -- sorry I ever said anything negative.

Peace


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> They look wonderful, Hammy -- as usual. I have three clones in one gallon pots. I was going to transplant them, but you have inspired me. I will let them grow out in the pots they are in and see what happens. You do an amazing job in those little pots -- sorry I ever said anything negative.
> 
> Peace




Thanks Hemper and don't worry about it...that is water under the bridge. You felt like you were being attacked so I can understand it. Just a miss communication that kinda snow balled. It's all good bro.  

Yeah I wld grow them out in the one gallon pots and see how you like it. I really enjoy using the smaller pots. If it doesn't suit your style of growing then at least you will know.  Thanks for popping in...hope you hve that mite problem in check. It looks like you do so that is good news. You always hve to worry about taking cuts from other people. That is were most pest problems come from...that and bringing outdoor plants in.


----------



## Ryder

Lovin the Pre98 and Larry... Thankyou for the Show...:48:


----------



## Lemon Jack

Congrats on the first stop in dankville :aok:  Larryville though thats my stop


----------



## darocsfinest1

ur pics makes me want to chop my plants.  goddam ur shyts looking good.


----------



## LEFTHAND

*ohhhh hammy your Pre98.. makes me drool...
i cant wait to run that one again.. 
nice job bro...
LH*


----------



## Kushluvr

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> About 4 weeks usually with clones Dr.   I might leave the one Larry OG in the half gallon pot and see what it yields.




the only problem with this is youll need to feed way more often and rootbound becomes an issue!

your girl look great btw....great job!

kush


----------



## Locked

Ryder said:
			
		

> Lovin the Pre98 and Larry... Thankyou for the Show...:48:




Thanks Ryder.....I appreciate the kind words. Hopefully the Dankness continues as the next round come up on the chop. The Sat crosses are gonna take a while I think.





			
				Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Congrats on the first stop in dankville :aok:  Larryville though thats my stop




Thanks LJ...I look forward to Larryville myself. I actually only took one good branch off the Pre 98 Bubba and left her in flower. Checked the trichomes and it looked like most of her needed more time. Mostly cloudy but no amber and still about 5% clear. The nice size branch I took had buds on it with one or two ambers and little to no clears.  The Larry's are actually further along then the pre 98...all cloudy at this point....but I want those ambers with her for that powerful Narcotic like high.:hubba:


----------



## Locked

darocsfinest1 said:
			
		

> ur pics makes me want to chop my plants.  goddam ur shyts looking good.




Thanks bro....the phenos do most of the hvy lifting. I baby sit and keep them happy so they will do their thing.:hubba:


----------



## Locked

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *ohhhh hammy your Pre98.. makes me drool...
> i cant wait to run that one again..
> nice job bro...
> LH*




Hey Left thanks for popping in....I love the taste of the pre 98 Bubba. It reminds me of a sophisticated rich taste. The high is solid but it is no Larry OG. 

I think this Purple Diesel is gonna be the one to watch.





			
				Kushluvr said:
			
		

> the only problem with this is youll need to feed way more often and rootbound becomes an issue!
> 
> your girl look great btw....great job!
> 
> kush



Yeah I hve done side by side grows with half gallon pots against one gallon pots and the yield was still good in the half gallon pots. Hell I am gonna get a good yield I think from the Larry OG in the micro can grow. The hardest part is the constant watering and feedings in such a small pot. It is hard to keep a hvy feeder like this Larry OG happy.  The one in the can is yellowing already on me.

Thanks for the support bro.


----------



## Locked

Another pre 98 pic showing the foxtailing going on...



Okay 3 beans went in water this morning.....from a cross from JAAM and ftb I believe. Maybe they will be kind enough to pop in and gve us the details on this cross.


----------



## lordhighlama

wicked pic hammy, foxtails are my favorite!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Another pre 98 pic showing the foxtailing going on...View attachment 180410
> 
> 
> Okay 3 beans went in water this morning.....from a cross from JAAM and ftb I believe. Maybe they will be kind enough to pop in and gve us the details on this cross.


 
I gotta go pee on my ladies and then i can try and get you some pics of the momma...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

HL   The female used in this cross was Subcools Qleaner named Butterfly...  She was a high yieder & a trich factory with purple all over...  she can be pulled at 9weeks like the Larry but IMO is better at 10...

The male was a Rez Chemdawg x Sour Diesel that was super stanky and had very uniform branching... He also showed some purpling & some serious resin when flowering...  :hubba: 

These pics are of the momma...  this was not the seeded plant...  only a single Butterfly clone was lightly pollenated which gave us only 14 mature seeds....  :holysheep:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

More pics of momma...  :icon_smile:


----------



## dman1234

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> I gotta go pee on my ladies and then i can try and get you some pics of the momma...


 

Very nice JAAM.

Make sure to dilute that pee @ 20:1 and probably open an air freshener.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Dman I thought it was a 16:1 ratio... your mix may be alil to diluted...   :48:


----------



## freethebeans

ohhhh baby this is gonna be a good one .....


----------



## Locked

JAAM thanks for popping in and giving me a breakdown on the cross....looks like awesome lineage. We shld get some Fire from these. 

I just peed in all my pots in flower and removed the HPS lighting and stuck a single 26 watt CFL in my 4x4x6.5 tent......I hear this is a new cutting edge technique that all the smartass/asshat college kids are doing now a days. Look out because these plants are gonna really take off now.


----------



## Locked

freethebeans said:
			
		

> ohhhh baby this is gonna be a good one .....




Oh you know it......gotta start a side thread soon.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

26watts may be alil much for babies...   and dont forget the kinda 12/12 thing...   it def works best....


----------



## 7greeneyes

:rofl: I just fertilized myself a bit :rofl:


----------



## Locked

Lol guys.....

Well here we are at day 70....the train is pulling into Larryville tonight. I will be taking one Larry down tonight and letting the other one go a bit. I will try and take lots of pics.  Speaking of pics here are a cpl:


----------



## nouvellechef

Look lush for the chop!


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Look lush for the chop!




Thanks NC.......I am very ready to chop one at this point. Been smoking scraps and stealing lower buds for too long. lol




Here is the Purple Diesel: 




This is the LArry OG in the half gallon pot.( I might transplant her to a one gallon. I don't feel like watering twice a day.) 



Rex SD X CHemdog DD.    I think this one is gonna be sick by the time it is done...quite the long legged lady she is:


----------



## Kushluvr

very nice bro.....i love the red velvet background!


----------



## Locked

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> very nice bro.....i love the red velvet background!




Thanks Kush....I try and dress it up a bit. Makes for nicer pics.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

:holysheep:   :headbang:   gonna be a nice harvest buddy....  :48:


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> :holysheep:   :headbang:   gonna be a nice harvest buddy....  :48:




Thanks JAAM......enjoy your Thanksgiving bro. Getting ready to head out to my Brothers.


----------



## Locked

Took half a Larry OG down tonight....will finish her tomorrow.
Took some snaps.


----------



## Ryder

Thats mouthwatering!.. Awesome Job:dancing: :clap: :banana:


----------



## Locked

Ryder said:
			
		

> Thats mouthwatering!.. Awesome Job:dancing: :clap: :banana:




Thanks Ryder.....got another one to chop in another week.:hubba:


----------



## 420_Osborn

You wont be able to finish her today, cuz I snuck in last night and took her back to IceLand... You got some frosty babes!!!


----------



## Locked

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> You wont be able to finish her today, cuz I snuck in last night and took her back to IceLand... You got some frosty babes!!!




Lol...thanks 420.   Can't wait til she is dried and smoke-able.


----------



## dontknowmuch

Hey Ham was wondering since you only use the gallon containers do you flush or not?


----------



## Locked

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Hey Ham was wondering since you only use the gallon containers do you flush or not?



No I don't bother with flushing....and some of my ladies finish pretty green. I tried flushing back when I first started. Didn't really seem to do anything.jmo


----------



## pcduck

Sweet buds HL


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Holy hamster ****....   The Larry is gonna be on the loose again....   

You deserve it everyday after work this time of the year....  only 4 more weeks til xmas bro...


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> Sweet buds HL



Thanks pc....it's been a long 10 weeks. 






			
				JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Holy hamster ****....   The Larry is gonna be on the loose again....
> 
> You deserve it everyday after work this time of the year....  only 4 more weeks til xmas bro...




Thanks bro....yeah I look forward to that first bowl when I get home from work. Melts all the stress off me. 

I put all 5 of that cross in soil yesterday.....waiting for some heads to poke through and then it is on.:icon_smile:


----------



## SimonSays

I can smell the Dank from here,  tasty looking nugs bro.  Very xmas spirited with the red backdrop..lol


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

You inspire me Hammy!!  You really do,


----------



## Locked

SimonSays said:
			
		

> I can smell the Dank from here,  tasty looking nugs bro.  Very xmas spirited with the red backdrop..lol



Thanks Simon....




			
				SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> You inspire me Hammy!!  You really do,



Thanks SKAG...very kind words. I appreciate the support.


----------



## Locked

Been trying to do an update but between work and life this time of year it is tough... 

I took the other Larry OG down at 76 days....and hve flipped another Purple Diesel. The two Sat crosses still march onward. I hve to check how many days into flowering they are. The Sensi Star cross will go at least 2-3 more weeks I think. The Rez cross maybe 10-14 days. 







I actually got a lil bud rot in the tops of the fattest buds....had to cut it out. We had a warm spell for a cpl weeks and the humidity must hve gotten too high. Not too big a loss but still annoying.


----------



## bho_expertz

Been there ... That sucks. They look great :aok:


----------



## Locked

Thanks bho....


----------



## dman1234

Looks great HL, Keep a close eye on those buds for new budrot, im sure you are.

Noticed you havent been around as much you must be busy, enjoy your weekend cause we will be right back at it come Monday.


----------



## maineharvest

Lookin good as usual Hamster!  I want to see some purple diesel!


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Looks great HL, Keep a close eye on those buds for new budrot, im sure you are.
> 
> Noticed you havent been around as much you must be busy, enjoy your weekend cause we will be right back at it come Monday.



Thanks dman....yeah I actually quick dried parts of the ones I was most worried about after trimming out the rot. The buds get too dense and getting airflow in there is tough.

And yeah I am getting crushed at work. Weekend is not much better since the wife had a honey do list.


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Lookin good as usual Hamster!  I want to see some purple diesel!



Hey Maine what up.....thanks man. I will try and shoot some pics of the Purple Diesels tonight at lights on. Nice structure to them. We shall see how she smokes.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Great looking everything hammy I wish I could trade you a little J 47 for just a taste of that Larry   Look like some really great nugs on those girls


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Great looking everything hammy I wish I could trade you a little J 47 for just a taste of that Larry   Look like some really great nugs on those girls



That wld be awesome...I wld love to try some 47. Never had it.....yet. 

Thanks LJ.


----------



## lordhighlama

hohoho... and a merry Christmas to our resident brown Santa.  

Hope your staying safe out their on the roads hammy!


----------



## HemperFi

The results just keep getting better and better Hammy -- beautiful, dank, yummy looking buds -- excellent farming my man...


----------



## powerplanter

Hey Hamster, was just talking to an old UPS guy.  31 years working for UPS since he was 18.  Retired at 50, now does real estate.  Stay safe man.  Watch out for all the four wheelers.  PEACE!!


----------



## Locked

Thanks lord, Hemper and pp....been hella busy and yeah staying safe out on the roads with all these crazy drivers. People get dumb behind the wheel.

Have not taken many pics with all the late nights I am pulling with work but snapped a pic of the dried Rez SD x Chemdog dd bud.





The smoke is real good....very Sativa. 

Also pics of the other Larry OG compared to my wifes arm...


----------



## Rosebud

Wow, nice bud and arm.  That looks great. Can't wait to try my luck at Larry.


----------



## bho_expertz

Excited with the Larrys. Hope that can do something half as good .

Nice buds.


----------



## dman1234

Awesome larry bud, I can smell it as I look at that pic.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Massive...   that is exactly why I think that Larry would do great in a SOG...


----------



## HomieDaGrower

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks lord, Hemper and pp....been hella busy and yeah staying safe out on the roads with all these crazy drivers. People get dumb behind the wheel.
> 
> Have not taken many pics with all the late nights I am pulling with work but snapped a pic of the dried Rez SD x Chemdog dd bud.
> 
> View attachment 182194
> 
> 
> 
> The smoke is real good....very Sativa.
> 
> Also pics of the other Larry OG compared to my wifes arm...
> 
> View attachment 182195
> View attachment 182196



Looks Dank
Nice Job Hammy

Stay Safe Bro

HomieHogleg


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Wow, nice bud and arm.  That looks great. Can't wait to try my luck at Larry.




Thanks Rose....Larry is a top notch in my book. 





			
				bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Excited with the Larrys. Hope that can do something half as good .
> 
> Nice buds.




Thanks bho...I think you will enjoy the smoke and the growing of her.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Awesome larry bud, I can smell it as I look at that pic.



Thanks dman...its been great getting to smoke her again. Running out sucked.






			
				JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Massive...   that is exactly why I think that Larry would do great in a SOG...



You are right bro...she wld do very well in a SOG...just need to control the stretch and you wld be golden.:hubba:


----------



## Locked

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> Looks Dank
> Nice Job Hammy
> 
> Stay Safe Bro
> 
> HomieHogleg




Thanks Homie...  She is Dank for sure.   Appreciate you popping in.


----------



## lordhighlama

wow... and to think, that monster cola was grown in such a small container.


----------



## 7greeneyes

Epic win on that cola shot, Hamster :cool2:


7ge8)


----------



## nvthis

Nice skills there Hammy  That is some bud bro..


----------



## orangesunshine

WOW---not too many peeps capable of doing that indoors---nice job hammy---the only people that say size doesn't matter are growing popcorn lol


----------



## Locked

Thanks Lord, 7, Nv and orange.....yes 1 gallon pots for the win it seems.

As soon as this mad holiday season is over I will do some major updating....right now I just want to make it through Xmas.


----------



## dman1234

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Lord,


 
Never thought we would see Hammy say that......LOL


----------



## lordhighlama

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Never thought we would see Hammy say that......LOL


 
to bow to my greatness from time to time dman.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Never thought we would see Hammy say that......LOL




Lol.....you won't catch me wasting my time in church though....


----------



## Locked

Pulled her from the tent last night....Bud looks good even if the plant itself looks like crap. 
This time of year is tough on my grows.....the tents tend to get neglected. 

Sensi Star x Chemdog dd


----------



## dman1234

Awesome buds, they really look great, enjoy.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Awesome buds, they really look great, enjoy.




Thanks dman....




			
				PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i feel you on that one. the smokeable stuff looks great though. the leaves are trash anyways





Thanks....yeah how it smokes is way more important then how it looks. Now that my busy season is over I hope to get the tents under control again. lol


----------



## Rosebud

Those look amazing Hamster. I am glad you made it through another season of crazy for you. Happy holidays to you and your wife Hammy.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Those look amazing Hamster. I am glad you made it through another season of crazy for you. Happy holidays to you and your wife Hammy.




Thank you Rose....Happy Holidays to you and your family.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Merry Xmas Mr. + Mrs. Lewis....   Looks tasty...   Im gona go sample that BCS with Free for the first time today... Cant wait...  :48:  Ill keep ya posted...


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Merry Xmas Mr. + Mrs. Lewis....   Looks tasty...   Im gona go sample that BCS with Free for the first time today... Cant wait...  :48:  Ill keep ya posted...




Hey JAAM what up....thanks man. Happy Holiday to The JAAM family.....I will be taking some pics of that cross you and free made this weekend. Besides some slight deficiencies caused by my hvy work load they look real good.  Still a ways from the flip on them though.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Looks like some real dank Hammy great job :aok:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey JAAM what up....thanks man. Happy Holiday to The JAAM family.....I will be taking some pics of that cross you and free made this weekend. Besides some slight deficiencies caused by my hvy work load they look real good. Still a ways from the flip on them though.


 
TY sir....   Cant wait to see them...  Im sure they will straighten out now that your madness at work has settled down alil...   We still have alil time before we flip out Purple Sour Dawgs too...


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Looks like some real dank Hammy great job :aok:




Thanks LJ...




			
				JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> TY sir....   Cant wait to see them...  Im sure they will straighten out now that your madness at work has settled down alil...   We still have alil time before we flip out Purple Sour Dawgs too...




Here they are.....   Been a lil neglected from my late nights at work but they are getting nice and green by the day.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Cool beans... thanks for the pics...    c'mon girls!!!!


----------



## CaLiO

Looks like a great harvest for the lack of attention she received and it doesn't look like it'll be long before you'll have another nice full tent.


----------



## nouvellechef

I saw you got mites. You didn't heed the word that's been preached these last few years? Quarantine! None in flower I am assuming? What did you treat them with?


----------



## freethebeans

Yeaaaaaah Boyeeeeeeh ! happy new year hammy


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I saw you got mites. You didn't heed the word that's been preached these last few years? Quarantine! None in flower I am assuming? What did you treat them with?




Yeah I shld know better.
Used an alcohol/water mix, then dropped the temps real low for a Cpl days then treated with Coriander oil....I hve Floramite ready to go if I see them again but so far so good.


----------



## Locked

freethebeans said:
			
		

> Yeaaaaaah Boyeeeeeeh ! happy new year hammy




Thanks free.....happy new year to you as well.


----------



## bho_expertz

HL ... Great looking plants as usual ... Can you give me a Xmas gift ? 

I know you know very well GH. I'm starting GH in this grow. Started feeding some days before 12/12 with 2 micros per each bloom. On 1 st week flo gave 2 bloom per each micro. But now i'm giving 1 micro per each bloom.

How is the ratio of your feedings ? Or is strain dependent ?

Very happy with my Larries. Crystals are coming hard


----------



## Locked

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> HL ... Great looking plants as usual ... Can you give me a Xmas gift ?
> 
> I know you know very well GH. I'm starting GH in this grow. Started feeding some days before 12/12 with 2 micros per each bloom. On 1 st week flo gave 2 bloom per each micro. But now i'm giving 1 micro per each bloom.
> 
> How is the ratio of your feedings ? Or is strain dependent ?
> 
> Very happy with my Larries. Crystals are coming hard



Hey bro what up....thanks for the kind words. I use GH floranova pretty much just like the directions say. I use 10 ml of Micro, 15 ml of bloom and 5 ml of grow per gallon of water in flower. Depending on how green they look in flower I sometimes leave out the grow and use just Micro and Bloom.  Hope that helps some.  Hopefully this will be my last crazy week at work. This week is returns and peeps spending their gift cards online....


----------



## bho_expertz

It helped a lot. Thanks man :aok: Happy New Year.


----------



## Locked

Had to put the train on auto pilot for the last few weeks....

Another insane Xmas season down....tonight was the first time I hve punched out before 7 pm in about 3 months. It felt strange and that scared me. 
You get brain washed into thinking working 12 hour days are the norm and that is sad. 
I had a few bumps in the road during my crazy spell at work grow wise...as always the ladies get neglected when I work that many hours and I wind up with a ph problem or two and some under feeding. No ph problem this year and this was the first year I added dolomite lime to my soil. Seems to hve helped. I did hve some feeding issues but nothing major. My biggest problem came out of the blue...Spider Mites.   I hve never had a problem with any bugs before so it took me a while to realize something was up...especially with all the hours I was working at the time and not getting to really inspect the girls much. Anywhooo long story short I had to destroy one of my Purple Diesels in flower which is ironic since I am pretty sure the mites road in on that cut. lol It is the price you can pay for swapping cuts...I was dumb for not treating any cut I get for mites or at least inspecting them really good. Next time I know better. Treated with a bunch of different things including a water alcohol spray, coriander oil, and I hve floramite on stand by. I hve not seen a mite in over a week. I also lowered my temps in my spare room that house the tents to slow them down while I let the treatments take effect. It seems to hve worked but I will be pulling all the plants from the tents next week while I am on vacay and I am gonna scrub the tents with bleach.

I popped a 5 beans that JAAM gifted me over on cannetics of a cross him and free did I believe. 5 broke soil and as of right now I hve 2 confirmed girls...one of which has already been flipped. The ohter 3 all look like they will be girls which shocks the shiscabobs out of me.    I hve never gone 5 for 5 on females. 
In my flower tent I hve 1 Larry OG, 1 Purple Diesel, 1 Chemdog dd x Sensi Star 1 Qleaner x CSD (JAAM/Free cross)....

Was to tired to pull them all out the tent.... 







JAAM/Free Cross:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud

Get some rest Hamster, glad you have vacation coming up. You so deserve that.  Your plants do not look worse for wear.

Sorry about the borg. Really.


----------



## nouvellechef

Why did you throw away the diesel? Webs? You notice the slow down in growth? Thats the first sign. I would really consider treatin the veg area right now with the floramite. For real. It will eradicate them. There there somewhere with the treatments you used.


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Why did you throw away the diesel? Webs? You notice the slow down in growth? Thats the first sign. I would really consider treatin the veg area right now with the floramite. For real. It will eradicate them. There there somewhere with the treatments you used.




Veg tent has a Hot Shot hanging in it...will treat anyone not flowering with Floramite on vacay.  The Purple Diesel that got put down was in bad shape....it was patient zero IMO....the source. It was in the back of the tent and by the time I got a good look at her she was webbed up. Since she was the only one webbed I yanked her... triple garbage bagged her pot and all and took her for a ride and got rid of her. I dropped the temps that night to slow them down and sprayed everyone with the water alcohol mix for the next few days till I got some coriander oil. Applied that a Cpl times. Veg tent has had a Hot Shot hanging in it for the last 10 days or so.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Get some rest Hamster, glad you have vacation coming up. You so deserve that.  Your plants do not look worse for wear.
> 
> Sorry about the borg. Really.




Thanks Rose...


----------



## Kushluvr

the flower room looks good for a little neglect......theyll  be awesome still im sure... a little R&R, and TLC...you n them r good to go!

also....im sure youve heard this but, every time i see that KIA commercial i think of your avatar!:48:


----------



## Locked

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> the flower room looks good for a little neglect......theyll  be awesome still im sure... a little R&R, and TLC...you n them r good to go!
> 
> also....im sure youve heard this but, every time i see that KIA commercial i think of your avatar!:48:




Lol....thanks Kush. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Glad to hear your finally gettin back into your normal groove...   working 12 hour days does get taxing rather quickly....  

Sucks you had to toss the PD :holysheep:  but if you believe that was the main culprit then it prob had to be done... 

Im glad you got some ladies showing from those beans... :hubba:  If you pull 5/5 girls I will be SHOCKED!! :holysheep:  but def not disappointed...  It should give you a nice choice of phenos to choose from...  :icon_smile:   :48:


----------



## freethebeans

# 1 and # 3 Look to be Very Qleaner Dom in Structure ... All 4 of them passed that funky massive leaf pattern as the Qleaner also....  

# 2 Seems to be Hybrid-like and #4 Seems to have some Sour Dawg in her with the strait lower  branching somewhat thiner stems . 

The Qleaner used as the female donor grows massive donkey d*ck purple veined gooey nuggets... So look for some of them to turn purple later on in flower smells of grape fabric softener ...

 From what i've seen so far with this male , he seems to take a back seat to the female and will hopefully do exactly as intended add some potency and a  diesely funk to these girls .... Also the sour dawg is know for high yeilds so these two should combine to a high yeilding hybrid also ... 

What's the one in flower look like structure wise to these ? 

Talk to ya soon hammy


----------



## bho_expertz

I like your auto-pilot ... nice plants.


----------



## Locked

Thanks JAAM.....yeah it gets old real quick. 


Hey free thanks for the info....out of the 5 2 look real good structure wise,2 look like crap structure wise and 1 is good but not great.  I will try and take pics of each one this weekend.


----------



## Locked

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I like your auto-pilot ... nice plants.




Thanks bho....except for the mites it was not too bad grow wise this year.....I think the lime helped a lot.


----------



## HemperFi

Hammy, I wanted to tell you that my plant in the 1 gal pot is the best plant in the tent. I'm thinking 2 gal pots would be perfect, except I haven't seen any around -- Sorry to hear about the borg infesting your grow. I'm finding out why they are called Borg -- hard to get completely eradicated. . good luck with that. I'm still dealing with them...

Quality nugs as usual -- well done

Peace


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Hammy, I wanted to tell you that my plant in the 1 gal pot is the best plant in the tent. I'm thinking 2 gal pots would be perfect, except I haven't seen any around -- Sorry to hear about the borg infesting your grow. I'm finding out why they are called Borg -- hard to get completely eradicated. . good luck with that. I'm still dealing with them...
> 
> Quality nugs as usual -- well done
> 
> Peace




I think 2 gallon pots wld be sweet as well Hemper..... Thanks for the kind words and I still hve Floramite ready to go this coming week while I am on vacay. I am hoping that shld do it.  I think the Hot Shot I hung also helped a lot. Gotta thank PJ for that tip.


----------



## Kushluvr

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Hammy, I wanted to tell you that my plant in the 1 gal pot is the best plant in the tent. I'm thinking 2 gal pots would be perfect, except I haven't seen any around -- Sorry to hear about the borg infesting your grow. I'm finding out why they are called Borg -- hard to get completely eradicated. . good luck with that. I'm still dealing with them...
> 
> Quality nugs as usual -- well done
> 
> Peace



look up Dirtbagz by hydrofarm or Geopot by Geopot....i like the Geopots the best and there cheap!


----------



## nouvellechef

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Gotta thank PJ for that tip.



No pun intended. Haha


----------



## Locked

Being on vacay has given me a chance to pull the ladies out and take some pics.  This is my Purple Diesel and my Larry OG. Neither look great leaf wise due to the battle with the spider mites but the buds are fine. Mites are gone but the damage to the leaves has been left behind as battle scars.

Purple Diesel:













Larry OG:


----------



## dman1234

Thats crazy   

mouth watering buds, 

I think i have said this before but your Larry stays so much more compact then mine, very nice HL.


----------



## bho_expertz

Do you guys have the same cut ? Awesome plants as usual Larry ... err sorry ... Hammy


----------



## powerplanter

Those are some nice looking plants Hammy.  :icon_smile: :icon_smile:   You are definitely a Marijuana farmer.  :farm:   Enjoy man.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thats crazy
> 
> mouth watering buds,
> 
> I think i have said this before but your Larry stays so much more compact then mine, very nice HL.




Thanks dman...The more compact Larry OG's usually come from moms that I hve pimped out to flower. I hve a Larry mom in veg now that has been topped numerous times and will get flipped and replaced next run.  If I run her from clone I don't get nearly as many bud sites without lots of topping.


----------



## Locked

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Do you guys have the same cut ? Awesome plants as usual Larry ... err sorry ... Hammy



I think dman has his own cut that he selected from the beans he popped. My cut is the one I found in the first 5 beans of a ten pack I popped. I hve passed my cut around at another site I hang at but not sure who has it at this point. 
I really need to find a male stud to dust my cut with and make some offspring. Or at the very least get some GA or CS and make some true S1 beans to make sure I hang onto her.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

hxxp://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45998955  Looking good , little story from my home page for you hammy,


----------



## dman1234

I popped 3 of my pack of 10 and got 2 girls so ive been clonning them, i let them go last time so i still have 7 larry seeds left, 3 or 4 will be popped in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Locked

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45998955  Looking good , little story from my home page for you hammy,



Thanks SKAG......I cldnt imagine having a dozen hamsters let alone 90+.


----------



## Locked

Qleaner x CSD

I had 5 Qleaner x CSD going...one showed as male and got chucked and 2 hve made it as far as the flower tent.
This lady has been in flower the longer of the two.




This one just got flipped yesterday....




First one seems more Sat the second more Indica.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I popped 3 of my pack of 10 and got 2 girls so ive been clonning them, i let them go last time so i still have 7 larry seeds left, 3 or 4 will be popped in the next 2 weeks.



You cld be sitting on a gem..:hubba:   I hve lately gotten a renewed interest in starting from bean. Kinda exciting.


----------



## nouvellechef

You dose the veg area?


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> You dose the veg area?




Veg area gets Floramite Monday or Tuesday...both tents get bleached that day also.


----------



## nouvellechef

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Veg area gets Floramite Monday or Tuesday...both tents get bleached that day also.



I didnt post about it. But I had them for couple weeks in veg. Been gone about 3 days after I dosed the veg area. I sprayed the flower room also as they were in week 1 still. I was gonna see if i could go without spraying this winter in new place, but no. Just came from outside. Its just got to be done, no way around it. Peace of mind.


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I didnt post about it. But I had them for couple weeks in veg. Been gone about 3 days after I dosed the veg area. I sprayed the flower room also as they were in week 1 still. I was gonna see if i could go without spraying this winter in new place, but no. Just came from outside. Its just got to be done, no way around it. Peace of mind.




I hear ya....the bleaching and treating with Floramite shld be the end of them for me. I wil always keep an eye out for them now. Pain in the butt they are.


----------



## nouvellechef

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hear ya....the bleaching and treating with Floramite shld be the end of them for me. I wil always keep an eye out for them now. Pain in the butt they are.



Oh it will be. Goggles and wash up good after using it.


----------



## dman1234

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You cld be sitting on a gem..:hubba: I hve lately gotten a renewed interest in starting from bean. Kinda exciting.


 
Yes, now that i have grown them a few times im looking forward to going in knowing what too look for, i will also be crossing Larry this next grow so im building a male chamber.


----------



## dman1234

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hear ya....the bleaching and treating with Floramite shld be the end of them for me. I wil always keep an eye out for them now. Pain in the butt they are.


 

I have had them pop up in flower for the last 3 flowerings, they have been managable wich is rare, but still very annoying, floromite is on order.


----------



## lordhighlama

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Veg area gets Floramite Monday or Tuesday...both tents get bleached that day also.


 
Ah yes,, good ole bleach day!     I hate mites, and as nchef said if you even slack for a minute they will bite ya in the rear.


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Ah yes,, good ole bleach day!     I hate mites, and as nchef said if you even slack for a minute they will bite ya in the rear.




Yeah I was lucky and pest free for the first couple years... Mites suck.


----------



## 7greeneyes

I've destroyed and dismantled whole grows just to get rid of the lil blighters...


----------



## HemperFi

You have to have had them to know how horrible they are. It is incomprehensible until you see them in a scope. I believe I have eradicated them, but I am not putting anything new in the tent before a good bleaching wash. I haven't seen a bug in a week or so -- took the plant down -- I check every day -- no more so far -- they ARE the BORG!

We are human -- they are bugs -- we will win 

Peace


----------



## Locked

LArry OG at the chop...
Took down a Larry OG and took some pics before the chop. She did pretty damn well in spite of the bought with mites early on. Rock Hard buds for sure of Lemon  Fuel. Some pics...enjoy.


----------



## PuffinNugs

mmmmm


----------



## Locked

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> mmmmm




Thanks Puffin....hopefully this is the last one that gets hit by mites. I hve not seen one in weeks but you never know with them.


----------



## Rosebud

May you be mite free for the rest of your growing life Hammy.


----------



## bho_expertz

hoping for mines ... cannot wait ... looking great


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> May you be mite free for the rest of your growing life Hammy.



Thanks Rose....I made it a Cpl years before seeing my first.  Annoying lil buggers.:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> hoping for mines ... cannot wait ... looking great



Thanks bho....appreciate you stopping in.


----------



## powerplanter

Mouth watering Hamster.


----------



## Locked

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Mouth watering Hamster.




Thanks bro....appreciate the kind words.


----------



## pcduck

Those are some mighty fine looking buds HL, I can almost smell them all the way over here...Nice job


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> Those are some mighty fine looking buds HL, I can almost smell them all the way over here...Nice job




Thanks pc......I think she finished pretty well considering all she went through to get to the finish line.


----------



## Locked

Somehow I hve managed to get a nearly empty veg tent.   Sounds like it is time to go digging in my Bean Vault.:hubba:   Will put together a small list of possibles and see if anyone has a preference.   I hve time to run a cpl from seed before it will be time to shut it down for Jamaica and Summer in general.


----------



## powerplanter

Sounds good to me.


----------



## lordhighlama

hamster tapping into the vault... now that should be fun!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

My fave word....  beans...  whatcha thinkin Hammy???


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> hamster tapping into the vault... now that should be fun!



I had to blow the dust off the bean vault.... 



			
				powerplanter said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me.



Sounds good to me too.....been running mostly from clones for awhile now.


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> My fave word....  beans...  whatcha thinkin Hammy???




I am thinking any bean femmed that has a shorter flowering time then 11 weeks has a good shot. 

I don't even remember what is in the vault JAAM....will post a list tonight, got off work too late last night to get anything done.
By the way that cross of yours is huge.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I am thinking any bean femmed that has a shorter flowering time then 11 weeks has a good shot.
> 
> I don't even remember what is in the vault JAAM....will post a list tonight, got off work too late last night to get anything done.
> By the way that cross of yours is huge.


 
  Under 11 weeks will def leave A LOT of choices.... 

:holysheep:  Huge to the ceiling? are they still stretching?  She filling in? trichin up nice?  any purple?   I see a smilie face so hopefully thats a good thing...?  

I gotta get some pics of this lone Pineapple Sour Dawg...  It has the LARGEST leaves on a plant from seed Ive ever seen...   I just hope its a girl...


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Under 11 weeks will def leave A LOT of choices....
> 
> :holysheep:  Huge to the ceiling? are they still stretching?  She filling in? trichin up nice?  any purple?   I see a smilie face so hopefully thats a good thing...?
> 
> I gotta get some pics of this lone Pineapple Sour Dawg...  It has the LARGEST leaves on a plant from seed Ive ever seen...   I just hope its a girl...




Not huge to the cieling but they hve like two giant whiffle ball bat like main colas each. If they fill in an frost over this is gonna be epic.   Pinaeapple Sour Dawg just sounds tasty as helll.


----------



## Locked

Okay now that I think my life has slowed down enough I figure we can stop and pkup up a cpl passengers.:hubba: 

I was gonna do a list and then the wife asked me to let her pick the strains....gotta keep the wife happy so no list. 

Here is what just went into cups of water:

*1 Fem Blueberry Gum by G13 Labs.
*
*3 Reg White Castle by Nirvana*.  (I got this pack long ago before their beans started sucking. I already got a great pheno out of this pack but lost her. 
So I hve high hopes)

*3 Reg Kandy Kush x Skunk by DNA*(I loved the Kandy Kush I grew out so I am hopping this is similar if not better)


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds yummy Hamster! Mojo for the new babies.


----------



## PuffinNugs

Nice choices. Maybe ill start a kandy kush with you. Really want to but don't think I have room/ time. It flowers a bit longer than the others
Already have the blueberry gum sprouted


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Sounds yummy Hamster! Mojo for the new babies.



Thanks Rose...


----------



## Locked

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> Nice choices. Maybe ill start a kandy kush with you. Really want to but don't think I have room/ time. It flowers a bit longer than the others
> Already have the blueberry gum sprouted




Well if ya get the room/time you are more then welcome to jump in here at anytime.    I am curious about the blueberry gum.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Not huge to the cieling but they hve like two giant whiffle ball bat like main colas each. If they fill in an frost over this is gonna be epic.


 
Well im gonna keep my fingers crossed...  Id luv to see some wiffleball bats...  :hubba:     how far in are they??

Ive heard great things bout the BBGum...  Cant wait to see her...


----------



## darocsfinest1

i just got that g13 blueberrry gum from attitude, i will also be poppin that bean when my current grow ends in about a week or so. thinking about vegging it for 2 grow cycles of auto's b4 i throw it into flowering stage.


----------



## bho_expertz

Nice choices ... In.


----------



## powerplanter

Sounds good Hamster.  I'm back on board.


----------



## bubba902

Sounds very delicious. Cant wait to see to the .bbgum.

Im on board too


----------



## Locked

Thanks for stopping in guys....as of this morning they were all starting to crack. They will hit the dirt tonight.  JAAM I will try and pull one or both of your crosses out and take pics tonight. Life's been hella busy.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

congrats on the beans...  No worries bro...  you gotta do whatcha gotta do man...  no rush here...  Can we use the name wiffleball bat if she fills in??


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> congrats on the beans...  No worries bro...  you gotta do whatcha gotta do man...  no rush here...  Can we use the name wiffleball bat if she fills in??




Wiffle ball bat sounds pretty good...too bad it's not a Kush. WiffleBall Bat Kush sounds nice too.


----------



## Locked

Finally got a chance to take some pics of the ladies in the flowering tent. Work is slowing down a bit but been dealing with other stuff the last cpl weeks. My Mom is in the hospital so been traveling up north to see her with the little free time I hve left after work. Been a tough last week for sure.

I pulled JAAM and free's cross out for a cpl snaps. She is a monster and might not come back out of the tent till the chop.  Huge. Very Sat leaning and I really didn't train much.
Also a few of my last Larry OG in flower. I sure hope the clones of her take because I don't want to lose this cut.

*These are the Chemdog x Sensi Star *which is the furthest along. She is taking a bit longer due to her battle early on with spider mites. She goes like 11 weeks on a good run so 12-13 wldnt surprise me this one.










*Here is Larry OG:*







*This is JAAM and free's cross:*


----------



## nouvellechef

HAHA. Wiffleball!


----------



## powerplanter

Those are some nice looking big arse buds Hammy.  Hope your Mom is ok.  Take care and stay safe.


----------



## bho_expertz

Best wishes for your mom. Great pics :aok:


----------



## Grower13

very nice

:48:


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> HAHA. Wiffleball!



I used to love playing WhiffleBalll.... 



			
				powerplanter said:
			
		

> Those are some nice looking big arse buds Hammy.  Hope your Mom is ok.  Take care and stay safe.



Thanks pp....hopefully things will be fine. Shld know more tomorrow.



			
				bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Best wishes for your mom. Great pics :aok:




Thanks for the kind words bho.



			
				Grower13 said:
			
		

> very nice
> 
> :48:



Thanks G.... appreciate everyone popping in.


----------



## akhockey

As always looking good Mr. Lewis. I think you will love the Blueberry Gum. I had one that I ran for awhile. She smelled amazing, almost not even like MJ at all. Total sweet bubblegum smell. She was a quick flowering easy to clone lady as well. The pheno I had was an actual 7 week finisher.


----------



## Locked

akhockey said:
			
		

> As always looking good Mr. Lewis. I think you will love the Blueberry Gum. I had one that I ran for awhile. She smelled amazing, almost not even like MJ at all. Total sweet bubblegum smell. She was a quick flowering easy to clone lady as well. The pheno I had was an actual 7 week finisher.




Thanks ak....unfortunately the bbg didn't make it through the early seedling stage. Matter of fact to be honest my veg tent is in shambles....my mom is not doing well and is still in the hospital. They are going in today to see what is wrong and I am afraid it might not be good news at all. At least that is what the doctor is telling me. I hve not had the time or desire to really get in there and tend to it right now. Honestly with all that is going on it isn't a priority right now. Hopefully things will work out and I can focus my attention on the veg tent. Thanks for popping in.


----------



## jesuse

looking sweet as alwas hamster sir!
crazy things you do in that cage!............[j]:icon_smile:


----------



## dman1234

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks ak....unfortunately the bbg didn't make it through the early seedling stage. Matter of fact to be honest my veg tent is in shambles....my mom is not doing well and is still in the hospital. They are going in today to see what is wrong and I am afraid it might not be good news at all. At least that is what the doctor is telling me. I hve not had the time or desire to really get in there and tend to it right now. Honestly with all that is going on it isn't a priority right now. Hopefully things will work out and I can focus my attention on the veg tent. Thanks for popping in.


 
Hang in there HL, you have lots of friends here, put your efforts into things that really matter, the rest will work itself out later.


----------



## akhockey

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Hang in there HL, you have lots of friends here, put your efforts into things that really matter, the rest will work itself out later.


 
:yeahthat: I hope all ends up well with your mom Hammy.


----------



## lordhighlama

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks ak....unfortunately the bbg didn't make it through the early seedling stage. Matter of fact to be honest my veg tent is in shambles....my mom is not doing well and is still in the hospital. They are going in today to see what is wrong and I am afraid it might not be good news at all. At least that is what the doctor is telling me. I hve not had the time or desire to really get in there and tend to it right now. Honestly with all that is going on it isn't a priority right now. Hopefully things will work out and I can focus my attention on the veg tent. Thanks for popping in.


 
Thoughts and prayers are with you hammy.


----------



## drfting07

Everything will work out hammy. And as 4U once said, there are always plants to be grown!


----------



## 7greeneyes

Sorry to hear about your mom, Hammy. You and your family in my thoughts...

eace:,

7ge

p.s. Love every pic you take of yer girls.


----------



## Locked

Thank you everyone. I appreciate the kind words....biopsy results shld be back Monday. Trying to keep a positive outlook on this and at the same time face some tough facts. I am 43 years old and until last Wednesday I felt like I was in my 20's. More mentally then physically, although I am in good shape, but in the span of 8 days I feel like I in my late 60's.   Thank "god" for a nice bowl of Dankness to help melt away the stress....


----------



## powerplanter

Well, we sure can't thank Pres. Obama. lol  Think I'll smoke one with ya.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thank "god" for a nice bowl of Dankness to help melt away the stress....


 
Amen...  Good vibes for the fam...  :48:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

super dank as always WoW Mr. HL!


----------



## Ruffy

hope all gets better bro!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

check out my larry s HL ill post pictures very soon


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> check out my larry s HL ill post pictures very soon




Will do Dr....have not been around much lately. Life has been busy kicking me in the asss the last few weeks. I am hoping it's leg gets tired soon.


----------



## zem

hey there HL good to see you plants looking good


----------



## Locked

zem said:
			
		

> hey there HL good to see you plants looking good




Hey Zem...nice to see you as well bro. Hope all is well. The plants, all things considered are still doing okay. I am trying to grab control of this grow again and get one more run in before Jamaica. Currently hve 1 Chemdog x Sensi Star, 1 Larry OG, 2 Whiffle ball bat and a Rez SOur Diesel x Chemdog DD in flower. Threw 3 beans of OG18 x Skunk and 4 Afghani IBL in soil and hve 6 heads poking above the dirt in my veg tent. If life is done throwing curve balls at me I might get them vegged, flowered and hung befor Negril in the Summer.


----------

